# Full Cord on an F-250



## cedar (Jan 13, 2012)

Someone in my area has been selling oak/locust firewood at $120 per cord delivered. He says it is seasoned wood and he delivers the full cord on an F-250. Not only is the price way low, but I don't think the truck could handle the weight of a full cord. The truck doesn't dump and he will stack the wood for you for another $20. 

So, has anyone here ever delivered a full cord on an F-250.


----------



## crzybowhntr (Jan 13, 2012)

I am not the greatest when knowing a cord if I saw one, but if a cord does fit in an 8ft bed, even though he has a 3/4 ton he could have a modified rear-end (on his truck that is!!) that allows hauling more weight.


----------



## cnice_37 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I know oak, and green red oak (weird) weighs in at 5k lbs.

Seasoned at 3.5ishk lbs.

So yeah, with racks, it could happen.

I haul 1/2 - 2/3 of a cord when green, and she squeaks and moans, but she'll do it. And this is factory 1986 stuff.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 13, 2012)

My dads f-150 has air bags in the back to handle more weight.


----------



## lngbeard (Jan 13, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


> Well I know oak, and green red oak (weird) weighs in at 5k lbs.
> 
> Seasoned at 3.5ishk lbs.
> 
> ...



I have a 86 F250 that must be a camper special. Has 1 ton brakes, eight stud wheels. I added air bags at the rear and load range "E" tires. With 80# in the tires, 60# in the airbags I can load it cab high all the way back and it barely squats. Getting it slowed down is a whole nother deal though. Nice avatar btw cnice.


----------



## Truck4 (Jan 13, 2012)

I did it once, had a full cord of pecan on my F250. I have air bags but talk about looking like a real hillbilly:msp_ohmy:, wont do it again though:msp_unsure:


----------



## slbraman (Jan 13, 2012)

lngbeard said:


> I have a 86 F250 that must be a camper special. Has 1 ton brakes, eight stud wheels. I added air bags at the rear and load range "E" tires. With 80# in the tires, 60# in the airbags I can load it cab high all the way back and it barely squats. Getting it slowed down is a whole nother deal though. Nice avatar btw cnice.



Been there done that with a F250 with racks.Yep stopping is a WHOLE nother story!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## slbraman (Jan 13, 2012)

Truck4 said:


> I did it once, had a full cord of pecan on my F250. I have air bags but talk about looking like a real hillbilly:msp_ohmy:, wont do it again though:msp_unsure:



Wish I had taken a pic.Look real hillbilly with your nose stuck through your wood shed!:biggrin:


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 13, 2012)

I've regularly hauled a good half cord plus a little of split/dried elm, boxelder, and cherry in a 8' box F150. About even with the sides then heaped in the middle. The truck handles it just fine. A heavy 3/4ton with side extenders might just do ok with a full cord of dried medium btu wood. Green rounds are a different story, I can easily overwelm the F150 with those.


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 13, 2012)

hauling a full cord of seasoned wood on that truck would be no problem if he had walls high enough to fit it in. here is a photo of my gmc van with a full cord in her. to the ceiling!


----------



## jrider (Jan 13, 2012)

An 8' bed has just about 68 cubic feet of space. So if you stack the wood in the truck and fill it even with the top of the bed you have just barely over a half of cord (64 cubic feet). I highly doubt he is doubling that amount of wood in his truck and judging by the price of his so called cord, I would have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Ductape (Jan 13, 2012)

With side boards, I don't think he'd have a problem getting a full cord in it. As far as 3/4, or any other truck goes..... it probably can haul more than 3/4s of a ton legally and safely. As an example, on the door jamb sticker on my 97 SRW F-350 , it will haul approximately 10,900 lbs (assuming you can load the axles properly). Since it weighs about 7,000 empty, it will haul nearly two tons. Not bad for a 'one ton'. Of course, your mileage may vary.




Edit: Sounds cheap enough anyway..... why not order a cord at that price and see for yourself?


----------



## CTYank (Jan 13, 2012)

Ductape said:


> With side boards, I don't think he'd have a problem getting a full cord in it. As far as 3/4, or any other truck goes..... it probably can haul more than 3/4s of a ton *legally and safely*. As an example, on the door jamb sticker on my 97 SRW F-350 , it will haul approximately 10,900 lbs (assuming you can load the axles properly). Since it weighs about 7,000 empty, it will haul nearly two tons. Not bad for a 'one ton'. Of course, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Edit: Sounds cheap enough anyway..... why not order a cord at that price and see for yourself?



There it is. You might be able to get by with any fool sort of overload. Just don't let the law or DMV escort you to the scales, and nail you for loading beyond mfg specs. They really won't care about your air-bags, tires or whatever. There's a reason for that- inability to properly control and stop a vehicle.


----------



## Sturgeonslayer (Jan 13, 2012)

Thats how we do it, Side racks cab hi and all the way back on a F-250 with overloads, An easy cord.


----------



## Misfit138 (Jan 13, 2012)

Constrictor said:


> hauling a full cord of seasoned wood on that truck would be no problem if he had walls high enough to fit it in. here is a photo of my gmc van with a full cord in her. to the ceiling!



Ha! I like it!
...I don't think the van does though!


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 13, 2012)

An 8'bed stacked even with the top of the cab is pretty close to a cord. If it is dry then it probably is not overloaded in a heavy 3/4 ton truck. I regularly haul 1/2 cords in my half ton 8' bed. 1/2 cord will fit loosely thrown and heaped up pretty high in the middle.

I suspect this seller is trying to pass off 1/3 of a cord (rick or face cord) as a full cord. Loosely thrown level with the top of the bedside is about this much.


----------



## Patrick62 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Full load?*

I could be done.
Stack the load cab high. Pump the tires up really hard. Wedge some wood into be bumpstops.
Don't drive fast. I am quite willing to bet that it is a short cord.

View attachment 217185


That is one honest to gosh carefully measured cord of pine loose tossed into a rack... 3/4 ton truck with a 1 ton axle in back.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Jan 13, 2012)

With high enough side racks and total disregard for your truck you could probably get a cord on . But it his price that makes me think he shows up with far less than a cord of wood . I wish I could get some one to bring me a cord of seasoned wood to my house and stack it for $140 . I would buy all he has and double my money reselling .


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 13, 2012)

Rockland Farm said:


> But it his price that makes me think he shows up with far less than a cord of wood . I wish I could get some one to bring me a cord of seasoned wood to my house and stack it for $140 . I would buy all he has and double my money reselling .



location, location.

Depending on what part of VA it's in, $140 not way out of line.

At $150 ( in two loads ) I'm on the high side for my area.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 13, 2012)

he would be overloaded for sure 3/4 ton truck most likely d rated tires with 1 ton plus of wood. My 3500 squats with a full load of oak or hickory and its not a full cord. I have seen referance to a full cord of these woods being around 1 and 1/2 tons per cord air dried.

found this in an old thread on here http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html

can it be done sure , should it be no. Has a fenderbender and they weigh it out he is screwed.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 13, 2012)

it may fit with 4' sides but not green:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BrokenToys (Jan 13, 2012)

Not seasoned wood....but green I came about 3/4+ cord of green white oak quartersplits. had it packed tight and right and all and god what a mistake that was. it held the weight okay and started moving forward okay...but steering and stopping was downright scary. happy it was 3 roads away from my house ( about 2 miles ).
Truck is a 1997 Dodge 2500 4x4, 1 ton rated with f&r helper springs and E load rated tires. 
I guess it can be done-hell anything can be done...just look for the truck with the rear bumper ground down and doing wheelies coming down the road and there's your firewood


----------



## groundup (Jan 13, 2012)

I haul full seasoned measured cords on my 2007 chevy 3/4 ton with high sides all the time. The truck is rated to haul 3600 lbs in the bed. Even the heaviest wood is barely that once it's seasoned. Those who are saying it's unsafe are being a little dramatic.

However, I never do it with green wood unless it's a light wood.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 13, 2012)

man your on LI the dot would have fun with you its 2 bucks a pound over w:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rockland Farm (Jan 13, 2012)

branchbuzzer said:


> location, location.
> 
> Depending on what part of VA it's in, $140 not way out of line.
> 
> At $150 ( in two loads ) I'm on the high side for my area.



I hear ya . I guess I am just lucky to live were seasoned firewood gets a good price . It must just go hand and hand with the cost of living in any certain area . I feel for you though , I can't imagine your fuel and equipment expenses are much less than mine .


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Jan 13, 2012)

jrider said:


> An 8' bed has just about 68 cubic feet of space. So if you stack the wood in the truck and fill it even with the top of the bed you have just barely over a half of cord (64 cubic feet). I highly doubt he is doubling that amount of wood in his truck and judging by the price of his so called cord, I would have to see it to believe it.



According to Ford's website, the 8' bed can carry about 81 cubic feet while the 6 1/2' is just over 65. I can fit a half cord of well seasoned wood in my half ton a little mounded in the middle. She squats pretty good but can handle it.


----------



## StephieDoll (Jan 13, 2012)

Not sure how much it stacks out to. Mostly hard maple and not squating much yet. 2001 F250


View attachment 217235


----------



## wat648 (Jan 13, 2012)

It would have to have some pretty tall side boards. The attached pic is in a short bed, but it was all green hedge and every nook and cranny filled. Approximately 3000# on in this truck load.


----------



## jrider (Jan 14, 2012)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> According to Ford's website, the 8' bed can carry about 81 cubic feet while the 6 1/2' is just over 65. I can fit a half cord of well seasoned wood in my half ton a little mounded in the middle. She squats pretty good but can handle it.



Measured the bed of my 2003 F150 - 96 inches long x 64 inches wide (on average because it tapers toward the rear) x 21 inches deep = 74.67 cubic feet. This doesn't take into account for the wheel wells. That is level with the top of the rail, not exceeding it.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 14, 2012)

*Cord*



cedar said:


> Someone in my area has been selling oak/locust firewood at $120 per cord delivered. He says it is seasoned wood and he delivers the full cord on an F-250. Not only is the price way low, but I don't think the truck could handle the weight of a full cord. The truck doesn't dump and he will stack the wood for you for another $20.
> 
> So, has anyone here ever delivered a full cord on an F-250.


we checked the weight of a cord on a 4500 gmc at 15 percent it weight was 2 ton and 700 lbs lot of wood on a 3/4 truck. My 4500 cost me $69.000.00 and some change my little truck cost $23.000.00 no way I would mistreat my equipment that way. I am in the business for the long haul. My . 4500 gmc with a 12 ft bed is full with a cord and a half that puts me at 20000 gross the truck factory limit my little truck will haul a 1200 lb factory limit. If I have to over load my equipment I make two trips


----------



## atvguns (Jan 14, 2012)

My 74 F250 had a flat bed, duals and over loads it would haul 4 rows of 18 inch wood 4ft high 9 ft long this was stacked front to back


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a 94' Dodge 3/4 ton with a 8' wide x 9' long flat bed with a 4' high headache rack, there are pic on here of it with a full cord of wood on it with no problem at all, the cummins had no issue handling it.

Took the bed off it and put it on a Chevy 1 ton dually and put a dump hoist under it, with side boards we're prolly getting close to a cord and a half on it. People under estimate what a truck is capable of hauling.

I've put 3 pallets of wood pellets on it which is a total of 3 ton and it handles it with no problems. One of my kids works at a local feed store until noon on Saturdays, he's seen guys put 4 tons on feed on 1 tons many times. I'm not saying it's safe, but people will put four pallets of feed or range cubes on their trucks with no concern. Around here most farm trucks either have flatbeds or hay beds on their trucks, the hay beds will haul two round bales at a time, some of the 5x6 round bales will weigh in a range from 1400 to 2100 pounds depending on the type of hay, baler setting and moisture content. I've weighed some alfalfa bales at 2140 lbs, JD net wrapped bales. 

We sold several cords to a OWB customer last year for 90.00 delivered. Why? He furnished the wood, 24" lenght and he wanted it in huge 3/4 of the size of a basketball size splits, very little labor.
Most people actually under load their trucks and trailers imho, but we haul wood everyday and have for years and know the limits of our equipment. We also drive extremely cautiously when loaded, in our rural area we'll take back roads, staying off main highways as much as possible and at very reasonable speeds.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 78 f150 and there is no doubt in my mind I can get a cord of wood on it and feel comfortable hauling it down the road. It has a 351m...the most anemic motor according to some, but the guy spent a lot of $ building it into a pretty good motor and it works pretty good.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 14, 2012)

We had Ford F600's with 12 foot beds and 6 foot steel sides so no problem, never used the pickups for fire woood. My buddy in high school used old Ford F250's and he put honest cords on them. He cut a sheet of 4X8 diamond plate in half to make 4X4 end pieces. He put one against the cab and one against the tail gate. Back in the 70's we still cut our fire wood at 24". So he made 2 rows down the middle of the truck. Minus the thickness of the diamond plate that was a perfect 4' high by 4' wide by 8' long. This was in the early 70's so I'm guessing his trucks were mid 60's. At that time we actually had a Chevy C30 one ton 12' stake body and a Chevy C60 dump. Our F600's came in the mid 80's, Joe.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jan 14, 2012)

Seasoned yes

I've delivered full cords of seasoned, (mix of black birch, red and white oak), in my 2009 F250. That said, I have to use sideboards and a headboard cab high and stack the load in the bed. Customers like this set up as they can actually measure the load before it's thrown off.

If I'm going more than 15 miles or have to travel a "main road" then I'll loose throw in and make an extra trip so I'm not too over freighted. If I loose throw the load it usually will stack out between 90 to 100 cu ft.

One other advantage to stacking other than the lack of issues with the customer, is since I throw it off by hand it's faster when stacked than thrown in loose. Not much mind you, but it does help offset some of the extra time required to stack when loading.

As to green, I really don't like to push more than 90 cu ft. I figure it's better to make an extra trip than beat the crap out of the suspension.

Take Care


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 14, 2012)

I can see it being possible. I have a half ton dodge 1500 short bed and I can haul a bit over 2/3 cord.
Well put it this way I did one time. Won't do it again. This was unseasoned ash and we packed it in tight. I was quite surprised at how much was there when I split it and stacked it.
I don't care much for the rear coil springs in this truck and I will be getting air bags but I will stay away from the severe overloads from now on.
View attachment 217317

And for those who are skeptical here is the stack.
View attachment 217318

The distance from the freezer to the shelf is 7'8" and the height of the freezer is 6' The other stack is about 4x7
I was not happy driving this load home to say the least. Lesson learned.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Jan 14, 2012)

jrider said:


> Measured the bed of my 2003 F150 - 96 inches long x 64 inches wide (on average because it tapers toward the rear) x 21 inches deep = 74.67 cubic feet. This doesn't take into account for the wheel wells. That is level with the top of the rail, not exceeding it.



So it turns out its a little more than a half cord with an 8' bed. The difference in yours and Ford's measurements must come from the different bodystyles. The new F-150s have slightly larger bed.


----------



## mama (Jan 14, 2012)

Back about 30 years ago I used to haul one cord of green almond wood on my 68 f-250 at least two to three times a week when I was selling firewood. It will do it, I would not want to drive cross country like that though.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 14, 2012)

Most sellers and buyers here of C/S/D firewood seasoned or not, consider 85-90 cubic feet a full, honest cord stacked tightly. 
The cord is only a "pile" or a "stack" of round logs whose volume measures 128 cubic feet. End.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 14, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> Lesson learned.



Yup, and the lesson learned is that new half tons are cars with a box and 4 x 4. Gotta buy a HD these days to get a real truck. I'll keep my old ones till the wheels fall off em.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 14, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Most sellers and buyers here of C/S/D firewood seasoned or not, consider 85-90 cubic feet a full, honest cord stacked tightly.
> The cord is only a "pile" or a "stack" of round logs whose volume measures 128 cubic feet. End.



Sounds like most buyers are getting screwed and most sellers are breaking state law. If some joker brought me 90 cubic feet when we agreed on a cord then he would either be taking it back or bringing me my other 1/3+ cord. Maine does have some leeway built in for loose thrown cord, but I don't see where how much room the logs took up before you split them has anything to do with anything. A cord is a measure of a pile of wood. End.

A. Stacked Cord
A stacked or standard cord6 is a measure of wood, bark and air: 4 feet wide, 4 feet high and 8
feet long, or its equivalent, containing 128 cubic feet when the wood is ranked and well stowed.
“Ranked and well stowed” means that pieces of wood are placed in a row, with individual pieces
touching and parallel to each other, and stacked in a compact manner. Any voids that will
accommodate a stick, log or bolt of average dimensions to those in that pile must be deducted from the
measured volume.
B. Loose Thrown Cord
Maine law also defines a loose thrown cord7 as: “Fuel wood, when sold loose and not ranked and
well stowed, shall be sold by the cubic foot or loose cord, unless other arrangements are made between
the buyer and seller. When sold by the loose cord, the wood in any cord shall average either 12 inches,
16 inches, or 24 inches in length. When so sold, the volume of the cord shall be: a cord of wood 12 to
16 inches in length shall mean the amount of wood, bark and air contained in a space of 180 cubic feet;
and a cord of wood 24 inches in length shall mean the amount of wood, bark and air contained in a
space of 195 cubic feet.”
Firewood dealers usually deliver loose thrown cords. The volume of a loose thrown cord can best
be measured in a container, i.e., a truck. Once a loose thrown cord is stacked it should measure
somewhere between 115 and 124 cubic feet per cord.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 14, 2012)

Guess it just depends on what kind of truck you are driving. If its a chevy/gmc no problem do it all the time. However if its a ford (ford knew they had a problem they circled it), I would not expect to haul too much. Half ton figure say as a toy taco, 3/4 ton same as s-10 chevy (maybe a little less on the ford), one ton you might get a full cord on a ford, maybe. Dodge don't plan on hauling anything unless you enjoy putting the weak sheet metal back together, the box will not handle it. Flat bed would be better, however you will be replacing parts in short order, rear end, u-joints, driveshafts, etc. Oh forgot to mention your going to need a kidney belt if your driving a dodge, worse ride than a lumber wagon. If you have a half ton chevy full cord no problem do it all the time, just need a good reliable rack.


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 14, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Guess it just depends on what kind of truck you are driving. If its a chevy/gmc no problem do it all the time. However if its a ford (ford knew they had a problem they circled it), I would not expect to haul too much. Half ton figure say as a toy taco, 3/4 ton same as s-10 chevy (maybe a little less on the ford), one ton you might get a full cord on a ford, maybe. Dodge don't plan on hauling anything unless you enjoy putting the weak sheet metal back together, the box will not handle it. Flat bed would be better, however you will be replacing parts in short order, rear end, u-joints, driveshafts, etc. Oh forgot to mention your going to need a kidney belt if your driving a dodge, worse ride than a lumber wagon. If you have a half ton chevy full cord no problem do it all the time, just need a good reliable rack.



Hey now I like my Dodge. It is my first one. I grew up with Fords and have owned the GM brand. I figured I would try the sheep head. So far the only downside is the coil springs in the back (as far as load weight) the ride however is quite nice.

Of course I am not hauling in bulk but heck ya i would love to have a "big" truck and be able to haul cords at a time.

I like all trucks regardless of race!


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 14, 2012)

*Trucks*



Bushmans said:


> Hey now I like my Dodge. It is my first one. I grew up with Fords and have owned the GM brand. I figured I would try the sheep head. So far the only downside is the coil springs in the back (as far as load weight) the ride however is quite nice.
> 
> Of course I am not hauling in bulk but heck ya i would love to have a "big" truck and be able to haul cords at a time.
> 
> I like all trucks regardless of race!


If your going to see who can haul the most wood buy a road tractor tandem put a 20 ft flat bed a tag axle and go for it.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 14, 2012)

The problem with that is just as its title describes: road tractor- meaning stay on the road. Heck if all of us could do that it would be real easy, but I am betting most of us have to go off-road to get a load of wood. I know I do


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 14, 2012)

*Big truck*



EXCALIBER said:


> The problem with that is just as its title describes: road tractor- meaning stay on the road. Heck if all of us could do that it would be real easy, but I am betting most of us have to go off-road to get a load of wood. I know I do[/Qtruck take my big truck trailer tractor. All my equipment when I come out I have a full load my trucks are all 4 wheel drive. In thruck goes the firewood on the trailer goes any oak for the saw mill. The firewood is split I have my splitter on the back of my tractor. When I leave the woods I have a truck load of splitting ash and two or three nice nine foot oak logs for the mill. Next day I deliver the logs to the mill back home working with what ever needs to be done. The logs cover expenses . I wish I knew how to send pictures I would my equipment. Sorry


----------



## hamish (Jan 14, 2012)

I have to stop drinking..............

I thought the header line was Pull cord on a F250!


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 14, 2012)

*When I go to the woods*



hamish said:


> I have to stop drinking..............
> 
> I thought the header line was Pull cord on a F250!


I don't drink or smoke don't know any thing about that and don't know meaning of pull cord. I just know what I know very little only been the firewood business about 32 years. I have tried different ways of doing stuff love test different thing and ideas. I try different way to do other people's ways of doing things if it don't work. If it don't work and we lose money my wife shuts me down on that.I have wore out a lot of equipment. I only deliver my bundled wood in my little p/u that 30 bundles. One of my big truck tossing split wood in about 5 ton is all it will hold.that will last me a week of sales in the winter and 2 week in the summer. I do bundled firewood year round. Later


----------



## sawkid15 (Jan 14, 2012)

*yes*

i have 3 foot high racks which make it about 5 foot high on my gmc2500 and it handles a cord just fine. but his pricing seems way low


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 14, 2012)

hamish said:


> I have to stop drinking..............
> 
> I thought the header line was Pull cord on a F250!



Hah! It would have to have a decompression button for sure. Just think though if your battery went dead you could........

By the way I just came home from the woods and I tossed a load of red oak into the back of the little dodge short bed. It was a toss not a stack because I knew it would be too heavy if I stacked but anyways after splitting and stacking, it came out to a touch over a 1/3 cord.

Thanks for the laugh, I'll think of that every time I see one now.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a 92 f150 with air bags on it and the highest rated tires I could find for the 15" rims, about 2350lbs a piece and I was hauling 2/3 of a cord of green red oak, a trip, no side boards truck was sitting damn near level so I could have added more if I had better tires at 2/3cord of oak the tires are pretty much at there limit so I could see a f250 with bags and side boards hauling a full cord no problem... tires rated for 3000+ a much stronger rear end compared to the 150 bigger brakes 

I think i could easily put a cord of seasoned oak in my truck and be fine


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 22, 2012)

*Answer*

A cord of green oak where I live runs a little over 2 ton no way would I put 2 ton in my half ton truck. That would be pushing it for my GMC 4500 with a 12 foot bed. When I split other people's wood they would break springs blow tires have to put bearings in rear axles. I will not miss treat my equipment Im in this business for the long haul. I can't afford to tear up a $30.000.00 to $80.000.00 piece of equipment and stay in business. my pardoner I just just got read of tore up stuff I am still trying to fix.later sorry I hurt somebody's feeling but that's the way I think.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 22, 2012)

hamish said:


> I have to stop drinking..............
> 
> I thought the header line was Pull cord on a F250!



Jeeze, I'm sure hamish meant "Full Cord" not "Pull Cord". Now if he starts his truck with a "Pull Cord", anything he says goes, and when he says it, I answer "Yes SIR Mr Hamish.

I'm retired from tree work so all the big trucks are gone. I use about 5 cord a year myself, and sell maybe another 5 cord to friends to support my hunting and fishing trips. A few years back I bought an 8" single axle dump trailer. It's a very heavy built Pequea, with brakes. before I got a brake controller it would push my 96 Ram 1500 down a slight grade, a steep grade was just stupid. Got the breaks hooked up and the thing is a charm. Made side racks that make the box 130 cf. Stack it tight, and I'm never under a full cord. All said and done the trailer cost me about 100 bucks a month till paid off. I use it for every thing. Takes my tractor to the farm to mow the field, hauls my mill logs for my slab furniture, I'm using it today to go pick up my little Lickity Splitter I just picked up.

I know the op asked about a cord fitting on a pickup so he didn't get shafted on his purchase, and we got sidetracked on what we put on our trucks. Yes it will fit. Would I buy a cord off a pickup? Most likely, no. Unless when it was stacked, it measured out. But, that's after the fact, and you may wind up in a big argument, over another 40 bucks of wood. Before buying it ask what the seller calls a cord, or ask if the stacked pile will come out to 128 CF, if not, skip it, Joe.


----------



## husky455rancher (Jan 22, 2012)

my personal best was 4050lbs in my 03 hemi ram 2500. it was thrown in rounds. i drove like 50 miles home. i had to stop at the dump and hit the scale just cuse i knew it was alotta weight. she drove fine too! i have 18" sides i put on all 4 sides of the bed so it creates a giant box. my truck does not ever squat no matter what i put in it. with a huge box no one can see what i got in the bed. it helps in cases such as this haha.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 22, 2012)

*Load*



husky455rancher said:


> my personal best was 4050lbs in my 03 hemi ram 2500. it was thrown in rounds. i drove like 50 miles home. i had to stop at the dump and hit the scale just cuse i knew it was alotta weight. she drove fine too! i have 18" sides i put on all 4 sides of the bed so it creates a giant box. my truck does not ever squat no matter what i put in it. with a huge box no one can see what i got in the bed. it helps in cases such as this haha.


You must have a heck of a 2500 I put 5 or 6 ton on my GMC 4500 or 6500 they know it's there. Later


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 22, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> A cord of green oak where I live runs a little over 2 ton no way would I put 2 ton in my half ton truck. That would be pushing it for my GMC 4500 with a 12 foot bed. When I split other people's wood they would break springs blow tires have to put bearings in rear axles. I will not miss treat my equipment Im in this business for the long haul. I can't afford to tear up a $30.000.00 to $80.000.00 piece of equipment and stay in business. my pardoner I just just got read of tore up stuff I am still trying to fix.later sorry I hurt somebody's feeling but that's the way I think.




thats why I dont buy new trucks I paid 700 for my f150 all it needed was brakelines 40 bucks and a few hours and it was good to go it was fairly clean too only a little rust. so for less then your monthly payment on one truck I own it and can beat the crap out of it for atleast two years most likely more, its called a disposable truck! next truck i buy will be a f250 i'll put air bags and a helper sping on it and I'll be able to haul 5K+ and the truck wont even level out all for less then 3 grand if i buy a nicer truck


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 22, 2012)

*Answer*



no tree to big said:


> thats why I dont buy new trucks I paid 700 for my f150 all it needed was brakelines 40 bucks and a few hours and it was good to go it was fairly clean too only a little rust. so for less then your monthly payment on one truck I own it and can beat the crap out of it for atleast two years most likely more, its called a disposable truck! next truck i buy will be a f250 i'll put air bags and a helper sping on it and I'll be able to haul 5K+ and the truck wont even level out all for less then 3 grand if i buy a nicer truck


I make very good money in my business I either buy new equipment for a tax write off or give it to the Goverment so they can give it to the welfare people. I'm in the firewood business for the long haul this is not a winter time project. I do firewood year round. My wife just informed we made $2000.00 less last year jacking with bulk stuff. My grandson makes about $40.000.00 a year I over pay him for a tax write off. Later


----------



## knockbill (Jan 22, 2012)

Constrictor said:


> hauling a full cord of seasoned wood on that truck would be no problem if he had walls high enough to fit it in. here is a photo of my gmc van with a full cord in her. to the ceiling!



cool pic!!!
i thought i was the only one using a van (1986 ram 250) to haul wood,,,,love them old trucks!!


----------



## Jakers (Jan 22, 2012)

*Just for the record*

I did a quick bit of research on the dana axles i am firmiliar with. In a 98 dodge 3/4 ton diesel the front axle is a dana 60 and the rear in most cases a dana 80 (some used the dana 70 rated at 7,000lbs). the dana 60 is rated to carry 6,500 lbs on it. the dana 80 with single rear wheel set up is rated for 8,000 lbs most of the time but with the 1 ton dual rear wheels it is rated at 11,000 lbs max load weight. theres no doubt that a dodge (or any truck with comparable F/R axles) could haul a cord of wood with the right suspension mods. I know chevys corp. 14 bolt is rated at 8,500 lbs and the comonly used dana 44 (chevy and dodge 1/2, 3/4t and ford ttb, or the early solid axles) front axle is rated at only 3,500 lbs. but for most aplications you wouldnt be loading that heavy to the front of the vehicle. now that we know the axles can handle it the frame, suspension, breaks, and tires are the only limiting factors. its very do-able with side boards and extra springs. done it lotsa times myself with a 1/2 ton chev with a corp. 12 bolt altho not recomended:hmm3grin2orange:

Took alot of searching to find the ford rear end specs. the rear end in an 87 F250 would be a sterling 10.25 full or semi floater depending on the GVWR of the pickup. the full floater would be used in the diesel models and would be in the same range as a dana 60 or 70


----------



## Misfit138 (Jan 22, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> You must have a heck of a 2500 I put 5 or 6 ton on my GMC 4500 or 6500 they know it's there. Later



He's talking about 4050 lbs, or 2 tons + 50 lbs.

5 or 6 tons is another neighborhood.


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 22, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> A cord of green oak where I live runs a little over 2 ton no way would I put 2 ton in my half ton truck. That would be pushing it for my GMC 4500 with a 12 foot bed. When I split other people's wood they would break springs blow tires have to put bearings in rear axles. I will not miss treat my equipment Im in this business for the long haul. I can't afford to tear up a $30.000.00 to $80.000.00 piece of equipment and stay in business. my pardoner I just just got read of tore up stuff I am still trying to fix.later sorry I hurt somebody's feeling but that's the way I think.



No one here said you could haul a cord of GREEN wood that i can tell


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, here's a pic of my '93 F250 diesel with about 0.9 Cord of GREEN hickory on it. 







You can't see it real well, but the wood is just a tad below the tops of the rails. That was 3 weeks ago. Last weekend I had a full cord of white oak on. Both the hickory and the white oak were from tops that had been logged out this past summer. When I got home I checked before unloading, and I still had about 1/2" to go before the bumper stops kicked in. It's about a 5 mile trip home from the woods, and only 2 turns. Truck still stops okay, but it would be nice to be able to upgrade to some air bags and a hydroboost system. My tag says that my rear end is rated for over 6,000 pounds. I'm probably exceeding the rated load with a full cord of green hardwood on, but it would be pretty close.


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 22, 2012)

fields_mj said:


> Well, here's a pic of my '93 F250 diesel with about 0.9 Cord of GREEN hickory on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here are the bags I have they work wonders and are easily installed I think all I needed was a 1/2" drill bit, drill and only a few other wrenches Air Lift 57215 - Air Lift Load Lifter 5000 Air Spring Kits - Overview - SummitRacing.com well worth the couple hundo sometimes you can grab a set of these on ebay for a bit cheaper best part is when you are empty you can empty the bags and it will ride just like stock


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 22, 2012)

*not another overloaded truck thread*

O.K. quick disclaimer first. I am a professional driver. I stretched my limits and the limits of my equipment to get these results. Do NOT try this at home.

With high enough side boards a cord of wood will easily fit on a 3/4 ton truck. A cord of wood is only 8 ft long 4 ft wide and 4 ft high. That means if you stack it 4 feet high in the bed of a truck you can put a cord on easily. The weight of a cord of seasoned hardwood is around 4000 lbs. So the real question here is can you put 2 tons on a truck that is rated at 3/4 ton. The answer is YES.
Is it safe or recommended? NO! 
That said I have put 8 tons on a 1 ton truck before. I was hauling landscaping rock on a F350 with a flat bed. 4 pallets of rock at 4k each. The truck hauled it barely. Pulling out was not possible uphill (I had to run a couple of stop signs to get it there) and stopping was a long and slow process but the truck survived and the load was delivered 5 miles away. I also put 5 tons of pulp wood on that same truck once for a very scarey ride for a 15 mile trip. The truck is still running to this day. So is it possible for someone to deliver wood on a overloaded truck? Sure. May even be able to dodge the law and keep the truck from damage if they really pay attention to what they are doing. But even though I have put 30,000 lbs of freight on a truck with a 26k GVW and ran 40 miles of interstate before doesn't mean that I was right to try it or that the drive shaft won't fly out of the truck 2 weeks later (it did.)

So can you be dealing with a real cord of wood on a 3/4 ton truck? Yes. The truck will haul it and if the driver is up to the task he can get it there. But you are just as likely to be dealing with another firewood hack that is selling a rick and calling it a cord.


----------



## milkie62 (Jan 23, 2012)

If a driver is carrying a cord of wood on a 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck and gets into an accident or a trooper needs his ticket quota,that cord of wood became VERY expensive.Nothing like basically putting a banner on the side side of a pickup saying "Look,I am overloaded". I have an 02 F250 and I will carry a slightly humped in the middle bed full.I know I will be in regulation if I get stopped.A lawyer would have a field day if a firewood hauler slammed into his client with some of the pictured loads on this thread.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 23, 2012)

*Answer*



milkie62 said:


> If a driver is carrying a cord of wood on a 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck and gets into an accident or a trooper needs his ticket quota,that cord of wood became VERY expensive.Nothing like basically putting a banner on the side side of a pickup saying "Look,I am overloaded". I have an 02 F250 and I will carry a slightly humped in the middle bed full.I know I will be in regulation if I get stopped.A lawyer would have a field day if a firewood hauler slammed into his client with some of the pictured loads on this thread.


Where I live these firewood haulers are running around with 8000 lb plates. They mad cause they getting over load tickets. In Illinois if you ain't legal sooner or later they get you. I got stopped on fuel check 3 trucks behind me got a $2000.00 fine each for using farm fuel. Later got to go to work


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 23, 2012)

milkie62 said:


> If a driver is carrying a cord of wood on a 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck and gets into an accident or a trooper needs his ticket quota,that cord of wood became VERY expensive.Nothing like basically putting a banner on the side side of a pickup saying "Look,I am overloaded". I have an 02 F250 and I will carry a slightly humped in the middle bed full.I know I will be in regulation if I get stopped.A lawyer would have a field day if a firewood hauler slammed into his client with some of the pictured loads on this thread.



In order for that to happen, my brakes would have to actually fail, which can happen just as easily with a half cord, or even empty as it can with a full cord. Either way, if his client is hit by a 7K vehicle who's breaks have failed, the end result is going to be the same either way. Admittedly, a full cord of green hickory is more than I care to carry at one time, but the ground is frozen and I'm trying to make hay while the sun is a shining. Either way, this is the express reason that I purchased a 3/4 ton 4x4 diesel, so yeah, I do my dangdest to get as close as I can to my rated capacity every time I load her up with firewood. For what it's worth, there is absolutely NO difference between my rear axle, and that on a '93 F350 SRW 4x4 ext cab. The only difference between the two trucks is the front axle. I have a D50 in mine, and an F350 has a Dana 60. Not all F250 trucks have the same rear axle, but I known what I have and I use it accordingly. 

For what it's worth, if this was a source of income for me, I would do things in a completely different manor. But for the 6 to 8 loads (almost 2 years worth of heat) that I haul 5 miles down the road every year, this set up works, and works well for me. If I'm hauling a load from my folks, who live 45 miles north of me, I use the side rails, but don't load it nearly as full, and the wood is pretty well seasoned at that point. The only reason that I use the side rails for that is to make it easier to throw the saws, fuel, oil, tool boxes and such in for the ride home.


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 23, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Guess it just depends on what kind of truck you are driving. If its a chevy/gmc no problem do it all the time. However if its a ford (ford knew they had a problem they circled it), I would not expect to haul too much. Half ton figure say as a toy taco, 3/4 ton same as s-10 chevy (maybe a little less on the ford), one ton you might get a full cord on a ford, maybe. Dodge don't plan on hauling anything unless you enjoy putting the weak sheet metal back together, the box will not handle it. Flat bed would be better, however you will be replacing parts in short order, rear end, u-joints, driveshafts, etc. Oh forgot to mention your going to need a kidney belt if your driving a dodge, worse ride than a lumber wagon. If you have a half ton chevy full cord no problem do it all the time, just need a good reliable rack.



My EXPERIENCE has been the exact opposite. I have had 5 new 3/4 ton heavy duty GM's and every year they can haul less and less. My 2000-01 was the worst. 4k of block and the bumper was dragging, plow on the front would drag the turn cyl bolts. 6.0 was good with power but horrible with fuel mileage. Picked up a 01 f250 and regularly cross the scales with 5k of rock in the back. Also moved up from a 8' straight blade to a 9'4" vee plow and the truck handles it great. Hands down a stronger truck than the GM's. Oh by the way I would love to see a full green cord of maple on a 1/2 ton GM, just please don't drive it down the road. I used to put 2/3's of a cord on my 1/2 ton GM but no way would I drive it on the road, you could hardly steer it. CJ


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 23, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Guess it just depends on what kind of truck you are driving. If its a chevy/gmc no problem do it all the time. However if its a ford (ford knew they had a problem they circled it), I would not expect to haul too much. Half ton figure say as a toy taco, 3/4 ton same as s-10 chevy (maybe a little less on the ford), one ton you might get a full cord on a ford, maybe. Dodge don't plan on hauling anything unless you enjoy putting the weak sheet metal back together, the box will not handle it. Flat bed would be better, however you will be replacing parts in short order, rear end, u-joints, driveshafts, etc. Oh forgot to mention your going to need a kidney belt if your driving a dodge, worse ride than a lumber wagon. If you have a half ton chevy full cord no problem do it all the time, just need a good reliable rack.




umm my 07 ram 3500 has had 3400 lbs of gravel in her regularly .I was once overloaded at the yard I went in to get the ticket and it said #13000 and change I made them pull some off.The rear was on the bumb stops truck is rated for 10100 pounds never had any problems with the metal on the bed.Haven't replaced anything on my truck but brakes and tires . Truck is used as a truck and used hard .

Seems you don't care for dodge well the feeling is the same for chevy on my part Last GMC I had was a peice of crap bought it new and was nothing but trouble.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 23, 2012)

milkie62 said:


> If a driver is carrying a cord of wood on a 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck and gets into an accident or a trooper needs his ticket quota,that cord of wood became VERY expensive.Nothing like basically putting a banner on the side side of a pickup saying "Look,I am overloaded". I have an 02 F250 and I will carry a slightly humped in the middle bed full.I know I will be in regulation if I get stopped.A lawyer would have a field day if a firewood hauler slammed into his client with some of the pictured loads on this thread.



Why would you get a ticket if you have the plates to cover it? I was told directly by an officer at a weight scale that they can't ticket because you are over your manufactures rating. That is a suggestion and they can't ticket for it. They can ticket for over loading tires,hitches,couplers,axles,axles spacing,and being over your licence. 

Scott


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 23, 2012)

Scott, I can't speak for elsewhere, but in WI you can be ticketed for overweight from the lowest of the following: registered weight, manufacturer's weight rating, or weight rating of components (most notably tire weights). Unfortunately, I have had reason to read this particular rule...In my case it was written up as over registered weight, since my 8K plates were lower than the 8800GVW on the truck.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 23, 2012)

SS396driver said:


> umm my 07 ram 3500 has had 3400 lbs of gravel in her regularly .I was once overloaded at the yard I went in to get the ticket and it said #13000 and change I made them pull some off.The rear was on the bumb stops truck is rated for 10100 pounds never had any problems with the metal on the bed.Haven't replaced anything on my truck but brakes and tires . Truck is used as a truck and used hard .
> 
> Seems you don't care for dodge well the feeling is the same for chevy on my part Last GMC I had was a peice of crap bought it new and was nothing but trouble.



Yes I would say hauling little loads like that you will probably never see a problem, considering I believe the payload on your truck is around 4000lbs from the manufacturer. Now considering how the lawyers have made massive underrating on every thing for a safety margin, you are not even working the truck. I haul probably close to the 3400 lbs in back of my half ton, if not more. I would say a load on a 3/4 ton or larger truck is around 6-8K or more. Hauling gravel your tailgate is probably closed thus helping strengthen the box sides. Try this cut some rounds, leave your tailgate down, and load about 4K of round on your box then drive down a little dirt road with some small bumps and then try to close your tailgate. I have found you can't get it closed due to the box spreading several inches. I had a friend with one and if we loaded log lengths we had to put a ratchet strap on the box side to hold them from spreading. Not sure how the brand new dodges are with this problem. I do like some of the interior designs on the dodges though, and the older cummins engines except for the noise.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 23, 2012)

*Info*

My 2003 ford 1 ton weighed 7900 lb when I got in the truck me and the truck weighed 8100 which made me over weight a cord of green oak put me up around 12000 plus the fine is $1.00 a pound over 8000 lbs. I had to have 12000 lb plates on my one ton. My 4500 has 16000 plates on it my 6500 has 26000 plates. My friend has a one ton mty weight 8600 lb his tool way 4000 lbs his first and only fine was $1100.00 for over weight of 8000 lb plates. He now has 16000 lb plates. Later


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 23, 2012)

CJ1 said:


> My EXPERIENCE has been the exact opposite. I have had 5 new 3/4 ton heavy duty GM's and every year they can haul less and less. My 2000-01 was the worst. 4k of block and the bumper was dragging, plow on the front would drag the turn cyl bolts. 6.0 was good with power but horrible with fuel mileage. Picked up a 01 f250 and regularly cross the scales with 5k of rock in the back. Also moved up from a 8' straight blade to a 9'4" vee plow and the truck handles it great. Hands down a stronger truck than the GM's. Oh by the way I would love to see a full green cord of maple on a 1/2 ton GM, just please don't drive it down the road. I used to put 2/3's of a cord on my 1/2 ton GM but no way would I drive it on the road, you could hardly steer it. CJ



Yes sure seems like you have had different results. I have never seen a chevy sag too much with a load on her, or from a plow. I would just wonder if you had the plow setup on the chevy's you bought? I stole this pic from another guy on here showing a good load on his hd 3/4 chevy with a dirtymax




I don't seem to see any sagging? Now as far as fuel mileage and using it as a truck, they are all pretty much the same. You load them to the nuts and they suck fuel period. That is why my truck does not move unless it is to haul, tow, or work. I would love to see the pic of 5k in back of a F250. It takes all kinds I just prefer to be well dressed with the bow-tie


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 23, 2012)

*Info*

The reason I have the trucks I have is I might go all the way to Tennessee to get a load lots of scales state troopers. Put 4000 lb on a 3/4 ton and run see how long it will last. Not very long pounding that highway unless you have better luck than me. I don't think a thing about loading my tractor on my trailer going to Ky,Mo, or up state to get a load of Ash. My 6500 weighs 16000 lb my trail weighs 3000 lb my tractor weighs 4000 lb 5 ton of Ash. Out of a storm area. A pickup will not keep that up or mine wouldn't. The next day right back for another load day after day. I guess I baby my equipment to much. I hug my trucks every morning change oil and filters ever 4000 miles run them thru the truck wash every week. My trucks and equipment as the old saying goes you can eat off of them. Later


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 23, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> The reason I have the trucks I have is I might go all the way to Tennessee to get a load lots of scales state troopers. Put 4000 lb on a 3/4 ton and run see how long it will last. Not very long pounding that highway unless you have better luck than me. I don't think a thing about loading my tractor on my trailer going to Ky,Mo, or up state to get a load of Ash. My 6500 weighs 16000 lb my trail weighs 3000 lb my tractor weighs 4000 lb 5 ton of Ash. Out of a storm area. A pickup will not keep that up or mine wouldn't. The next day right back for another load day after day. I guess I baby my equipment to much. I hug my trucks every morning change oil and filters ever 4000 miles run them thru the truck wash every week. My trucks and equipment as the old saying goes you can eat off of them. Later



you are comparing apples to oranges here gmc 6500 vs 1/2 to 1 ton pickup *BIG* difference i mean the rear end in that truck weighs as much as an entire pickup truck so your comparison is irrelavant I mean your saying you can put 5 ton of wood on your truck whoopty frikindue what does that have to do with the topic of the thread concerning a f250 being able to handle a full cord? we are not saying its good for the truck we are saying it CAN and HAS been done. its like a tree service that only owns a f350 or f450 chip truck buying a 18" chipper yes you can tow it yes you can chip into the truck but why? your only gonna fill the truck up in 5 min but again yes it can be done 

and fyi if your truck is 16000 trailer 3000 tractor 4000 and wood 10000 you are over weight... 16+10=26000+ tounge weight of trailer =over your 26K plates amd youi say you dont push your trucks to its limit!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 23, 2012)

i know a little bit about heavy loads on pick-ups. i had an '84 chevy 1 ton dump, not a pick-up but even heavier to start with, high compression 454, sm465 and np205, 14FF rearend and dana 60 front, and i had a 12,000lb load of rocks on it and it brought itself up out of a foundation we were digging. 

i had a '78 chevy 1/2 ton camper special and it had like 18 leaves per side, 350, sm465, np205, 12 bolt rearend and dana 44 front, and it hauled 5000lbs of gravel numerous times in it's life. 

this next one is hard for me, but i had a buddy that had i think it was a '91 or '93 dodge 1 ton with the cummins, 5 speed, 4x4, and we had 12,000lbs and change on that sucker for a 50 mile trip. 

do i advise loading like this, no. but these trucks can do it when needed. i'm a chevy guy, but i'm not gonna say a ford or a dodge can't haul as much, that's silly. anybody can upgrade their truck for heavier work. bigger axles, brakes, u-joints, driveshafts, transmissions, springs, box the frame, and the list goes on.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2012)

wat648 said:


> It would have to have some pretty tall side boards. The attached pic is in a short bed, but it was all green hedge and every nook and cranny filled. Approximately 3000# on in this truck load.



Uh, dude, seriously, WTF?


----------



## Misfit138 (Jan 23, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Yes sure seems like you have had different results. I have never seen a chevy sag too much with a load on her, or from a plow. I would just wonder if you had the plow setup on the chevy's you bought? I stole this pic from another guy on here showing a good load on his hd 3/4 chevy with a dirtymax
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Osage Orange. Must have some add-a-leaf kits. 
Pretty neat.


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad the cops have better things to do around here than worry about a pick up that's a couple pounds over the registration weight. There are differences in the same brand, same model of truck as well . The older (80 & 90's) Ford 3/4 could be had with several suspension/spring options. I imagine that's true with all makes.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 24, 2012)

*Info*



no tree to big said:


> you are comparing apples to oranges here gmc 6500 vs 1/2 to 1 ton pickup *BIG* difference i mean the rear end in that truck weighs as much as an entire pickup truck so your comparison is irrelavant I mean your saying you can put 5 ton of wood on your truck whoopty frikindue what does that have to do with the topic of the thread concerning a f250 being able to handle a full cord? we are not saying its good for the truck we are saying it CAN and HAS been done. its like a tree service that only owns a f350 or f450 chip truck buying a 18" chipper yes you can tow it yes you can chip into the truck but why? your only gonna fill the truck up in 5 min but again yes it can be done
> 
> and fyi if your truck is 16000 trailer 3000 tractor 4000 and wood 10000 you are over
> weight... 16+10=26000+ tounge weight of trailer =over your 26K plates amd youi say you dont push your trucks to its limit!


My trailer all so has 16000 lb plates on it. I am trying to get a cross some people read your loads. They run out and buy a pickup and say I am going to haul loads like he does every day and make a killing. I have been in the wood business for 30 plus years and I have learned the hard way. There people in my area that have yards full of trucks they tried to haul loads day after day. It's 200 miles round trip to scrap yard. It 80 miles to the chip mill. I just don't want a new by that did not read the message you put out wrong and get his self in a problem. I don't know if your equipment run year round or just part time my equipment is on the road year round. We just had a big storm go thru I will be on the road for a solid week. I run into job to big for me and I tell them call MacCallisters. They got trees in there yard laying on the ground that are taller than me 6 feet. My big truck gross weight is 30000 lb but I only lic. It to 26000 to stay under CDL lic. In Illinois you have to have a plate on each truck and trailer. The state hasn't said I have to put lic plate on my tractor and fork lift yet. I have wore out enough pickup trucks to start a used truck lot by wrong judgement on my part. The firewood business is a tuff busines. I only sell bundled firewood. Right now in the area I live in firewood is selling for $20.00 to $25.00. I went up state and bought a cord of split and seasoned for $50.00 and guy thanked me. I said why you thanking me you done me a favor. He said my kids don't have lunch money for next week. he said the firewood business has gone terrible. I talk to another fellow said he get $60.00 a rank I said selling lot he selling none. I am the only fellow in this area that sells bundled firewood except my buddy across the river and he sells it at the end of his drive way he sells oak I had some I was going to push over the bank he was out of seasoned wood I give him a load ask how he was doing he make about a $100.00 to $150.00 a week. Ok glad you doing all right it pays the light and gas bill. I told him I had some more over there in the pile he could help his sell I would but I am swamped now.


----------



## l3lue (Jan 24, 2012)

*Full Cord on a half ton Chevy*

Back in 1982 I had a 1973 half ton Chevy with side racks and I put one ton back springs on it , I use to hull a full cord with it a lot of the time. My neighbor had loged off some of his land and a year later I got to sale the tops for fire wood. Took me 6 months to cut them all up, In that time I made a lot of trips in and out of the woods and to deliver and never had problem with the truck! As for it being overloaded with a full cord on it? Yes sure it was but at that time I never even knew there was such a thing as a weight limit on a truck ...lol 

As for the price of a cord of wood? I just bought a cord of seasoned all oak for $120 last week! 

So can it be done YES 
l3lue


----------



## l3lue (Jan 24, 2012)

l3lue said:


> Back in 1982 I had a 1973 half ton Chevy with side racks and I put one ton back springs on it , I use to hull a full cord with it a lot of the time. My neighbor had loged off some of his land and a year later I got to sale the tops for fire wood. Took me 6 months to cut them all up, In that time I made a lot of trips in and out of the woods and to deliver and never had problem with the truck! As for it being overloaded with a full cord on it? Yes sure it was but at that time I never even knew there was such a thing as a weight limit on a truck ...lol
> 
> As for the price of a cord of wood? I just bought a cord of seasoned all oak for $120 last week!
> 
> ...



Oh yes the guy that deliverd it drove a ford so he had to use a trailer ....lol
l3lue 
l


----------



## Dale (Jan 24, 2012)

lngbeard said:


> Nice avatar btw cnice.




ummmmmm... yeah. I pretty much stopped reading the thread once i seen the avatar.


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 24, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Yes sure seems like you have had different results. I have never seen a chevy sag too much with a load on her, or from a plow. I would just wonder if you had the plow setup on the chevy's you bought? I stole this pic from another guy on here showing a good load on his hd 3/4 chevy with a dirtymax
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered all my GM trucks with the plow package. The Ford was taken off the lot so no option for a plow package, not availible with the diesel in 01 anyway and the truck does not need it. As far as pics I can get you 1 with it set up as my plow rig with 1" plate steel mounts in the back and that is only 2k in weight. with the plow on the front axle scales in at 5600 pounds the back at 5200 pounds. The truck drives like it is not even loaded and I still get better than 8 mpg plowing. As soon as the weather breaks I'll be building a fireplace and get you some pics with 5k+ in the back. In all honesty the Fords are just heavier built. I just sold a D3 Cat dozer and tripple axle gooseneck trailer that I used to haul, over 22k dozer/trailer weight and the Ford did considerably better than my GM's hauling it. I'll agree 100% the GM's ride better on the road but when it comes to work I'll take the Superdutys. CJ


----------



## mayhem100 (Jan 24, 2012)

Based on the price, he's talking face cords.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 24, 2012)

CJ1 said:


> I ordered all my GM trucks with the plow package. The Ford was taken off the lot so no option for a plow package, not availible with the diesel in 01 anyway and the truck does not need it. As far as pics I can get you 1 with it set up as my plow rig with 1" plate steel mounts in the back and that is only 2k in weight. with the plow on the front axle scales in at 5600 pounds the back at 5200 pounds. The truck drives like it is not even loaded and I still get better than 8 mpg plowing. As soon as the weather breaks I'll be building a fireplace and get you some pics with 5k+ in the back. In all honesty the Fords are just heavier built. I just sold a D3 Cat dozer and tripple axle gooseneck trailer that I used to haul, over 22k dozer/trailer weight and the Ford did considerably better than my GM's hauling it. I'll agree 100% the GM's ride better on the road but when it comes to work I'll take the Superdutys. CJ



I am sorry, but I do have to laugh, you ford guys always give me a chuckle. Yes your truck drives like it is not loaded with the plow and some weight in the back, because it is not loaded. Dad's dirtymax is rated for over 7000lbs in just payload! So of course your not loaded at 4K on the whole truck. I am sorry but I do have to smile and chuckle yet again at your over 22k with trailer and dozer combined, like you have just climbed Mt Everest. I personally would not consider that a heavy load, rather the national average. As I stated our trucks don't move unless loaded. Here is my last scale ticket from dad's duramax and tandem axle dually trailer with a load of cement railroad ties. Oh and on mileage loaded like this I get 12-13mpg, unloaded 17-19 depending on wind ect. 




So take your 22k add the weight of your truck with the plow and weights in back on that trailer and pull it around. Now you are only up to my load weight so add the 8k trailer to that equation. I had no problem getting to highway speeds as normal and no problem stopping. Actually with the Allison auto tranny I didn't even have to use the brakes on 6% grades. I just let off the pedal and let the engine braking do the work, kept it right at 65. Keep in mind this truck is just getting broke in though, just over 200K miles. Each person has their own idea of what truck is best, however I just use my trucks harder and longer than your average Joe. I am also willing to show why I choose GM over Ford, head to head, and have taken more than one persons lunch money.

Here is a pic of what I routinely haul with my bow-tie half ton's. I see guys on here with one ton Fords hauling less weight and wood and still squating more than I would care for. By the way this is over a full cord of wood just on the trailer, close to a cord and a half. I don't have any pics of just the truck with the stock rack loaded as of yet. I will try to remember to take one next time.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 24, 2012)

*Info*



mayhem100 said:


> Based on the price, he's talking face cords.


I am glad I don't mistreat my equipment like that. But I guess you have to do what you have to do to make a buck. All this wood you put on these truck do you burn it or sell it. Guy on here talk about burning 20 cords a year. That would a full time job.


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 24, 2012)

I had an 85 ranger with 8 ft side racks that I could load to the top with green oak and tow a 22 ft flatbed with a Chevy/dodge diesel dually that had 2 more cords on it and my ranger didn't squat a bit. Blah , blah , blah. And my dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 24, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Yes I would say hauling little loads like that you will probably never see a problem, considering I believe the payload on your truck is around 4000lbs from the manufacturer. Now considering how the lawyers have made massive underrating on every thing for a safety margin, you are not even working the truck. I haul probably close to the 3400 lbs in back of my half ton, if not more. I would say a load on a 3/4 ton or larger truck is around 6-8K or more. Hauling gravel your tailgate is probably closed thus helping strengthen the box sides. Try this cut some rounds, leave your tailgate down, and load about 4K of round on your box then drive down a little dirt road with some small bumps and then try to close your tailgate. I have found you can't get it closed due to the box spreading several inches. I had a friend with one and if we loaded log lengths we had to put a ratchet strap on the box side to hold them from spreading. Not sure how the brand new dodges are with this problem. I do like some of the interior designs on the dodges though, and the older cummins engines except for the noise.



I have had rounds of green oak in the bed overhanging the tailgate loaded with my Kabota loader . I would say 2/3 to 3/4 of a cord didnt bother the bed maybe the 2nd generation trucks had a problem. Mine is one of the last of the 5.9s


----------



## MtnHermit (Jan 24, 2012)

That's Mt Princeton, see it almost every day.



Patrick62 said:


>


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 24, 2012)

*????*



CRThomas said:


> My trailer all so has 16000 lb plates on it. I am trying to get a cross some people read your loads. They run out and buy a pickup and say I am going to haul loads like he does every day and make a killing. I have been in the wood business for 30 plus years and I have learned the hard way. There people in my area that have yards full of trucks they tried to haul loads day after day. It's 200 miles round trip to scrap yard. It 80 miles to the chip mill. I just don't want a new by that did not read the message you put out wrong and get his self in a problem. I don't know if your equipment run year round or just part time my equipment is on the road year round. We just had a big storm go thru I will be on the road for a solid week. I run into job to big for me and I tell them call MacCallisters. They got trees in there yard laying on the ground that are taller than me 6 feet. My big truck gross weight is 30000 lb but I only lic. It to 26000 to stay under CDL lic. In Illinois you have to have a plate on each truck and trailer. The state hasn't said I have to put lic plate on my tractor and fork lift yet. I have wore out enough pickup trucks to start a used truck lot by wrong judgement on my part. The firewood business is a tuff busines. I only sell bundled firewood. Right now in the area I live in firewood is selling for $20.00 to $25.00. I went up state and bought a cord of split and seasoned for $50.00 and guy thanked me. I said why you thanking me you done me a favor. He said my kids don't have lunch money for next week. he said the firewood business has gone terrible. I talk to another fellow said he get $60.00 a rank I said selling lot he selling none. I am the only fellow in this area that sells bundled firewood except my buddy across the river and he sells it at the end of his drive way he sells oak I had some I was going to push over the bank he was out of seasoned wood I give him a load ask how he was doing he make about a $100.00 to $150.00 a week. Ok glad you doing all right it pays the light and gas bill. I told him I had some more over there in the pile he could help his sell I would but I am swamped now.



Am I really drunk or did that read like gibberish to anyone else too?


----------



## l3lue (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not sure ! Theres a few lines there I don't understand , But i think he's trying to be helpfull :hmm3grin2orange:
, l3lue


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 25, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> I am sorry, but I do have to laugh, you ford guys always give me a chuckle. Yes your truck drives like it is not loaded with the plow and some weight in the back, because it is not loaded. Dad's dirtymax is rated for over 7000lbs in just payload! So of course your not loaded at 4K on the whole truck. I am sorry but I do have to smile and chuckle yet again at your over 22k with trailer and dozer combined, like you have just climbed Mt Everest. I personally would not consider that a heavy load, rather the national average. As I stated our trucks don't move unless loaded. Here is my last scale ticket from dad's duramax and tandem axle dually trailer with a load of cement railroad ties. Oh and on mileage loaded like this I get 12-13mpg, unloaded 17-19 depending on wind ect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man i wanted to rep you for this but i gotta spread it around...

someone rep this man for me!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 25, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> My trailer all so has 16000 lb plates on it. (snip) My big truck gross weight is 30000 lb but I only lic. It to 26000 to stay under CDL lic. In Illinois you have to have a plate on each truck and trailer. The state hasn't said I have to put lic plate on my tractor and fork lift yet.



CR, you have 3 choices:

1. Get your CDL
2. Get a smaller truck
3. Pray you never get pulled over by IDOT.

From here: Who needs a CDL License?



> Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or more, providing the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.
> 
> Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more, or any such vehicle towing another not in excess of 10,000 pounds.


This means your truck, with a 30K GVW, regardless of registration, is a Commercial vehicle. Your 14,000 lb trailer also means you need a Class A CDL, same as a tractor trailer driver needs.

These rules are the same from state to state, CDL is uniform across the country. EXCALIBER, note that your Dad's truck fell under CDL requirements that day on the scale ticket, because although not noted in the above quoted page, it is actually the higher of GVWR, actual weight, or registered weight.

(To others who find CR hard to read, you're not alone. I take the time because I've learned a lot from guys that knew what they were talking about but lacked the schooling to convey it well.)


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 25, 2012)

Never really realized...but I'd like to see Exaclibur take that load down the road at 60mph. Pickup box trailers are ok for hauling moderate weight, but I'd hate to see how that trails down the highway. I have a 5'x10' trailer I have loaded with a cord plus down the highway with green wood along with my box full, but I would hate to pull that contraption down the highway at highway speeds.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 25, 2012)

*Info*



Steve NW WI said:


> CR, you have 3 choices:
> 
> 1. Get your CDL
> 2. Get a smaller truck
> ...


I go thru the Illinois , Ky , Mo, scales and check stations proble 2 to 3 times a week. Remember I only haul my own stuff. When I deliver for sale I use my small truck with 30 bundles on it. All I am required to do is have my name and town on my trucks and not for hire. This was mandated by Mr Todd Illinois spring field DOT commander. Later I am not going to by a half ton pickup to see if I can haul more wood than the next fellow. My business nets me over $200.000.00 a year and I am staying on my tract.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 25, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> CR, you have 3 choices:
> 
> 1. Get your CDL
> 2. Get a smaller truck
> ...



True, although I will mention, in Nebraska and I am sure many states you can say these three magical words that will null and void all legal requirements. For Farm Use. Heck they allow everything here if you say its for a farm. You can overload your semi way past 80k and they won't even look your way. No such thing as having to cover your load or be under any legal weight. Also just because you are over 26k and need a cdl does not make your truck, trailer, or load commercial, only that you need a commercial cdl. It does get confusing. I personally think they need to redo the limits as anymore, it is easy to go past 26k when your truck and trailer weight in at 15000 lbs, and your trailer is rated for 22000 lbs. As trucks get bigger and more hp they need to update the stats on the cdl requirements to accommodate.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 25, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Never really realized...but I'd like to see Exaclibur take that load down the road at 60mph. Pickup box trailers are ok for hauling moderate weight, but I'd hate to see how that trails down the highway. I have a 5'x10' trailer I have loaded with a cord plus down the highway with green wood along with my box full, but I would hate to pull that contraption down the highway at highway speeds.



It pulls fine although I do not use it for very long trips, and stay around 55MPH. I should spring for a set of shocks for it, and some 31x12 tires, but I am just too cheap I guess. If I have a bigger load to haul I just take my heavy half ton chevy with a little bigger box trailer, and it pulls fine too. Same thing though I don't go over 55MPH in it either. Actually not supposed to exceed 50MPH in it, longer trips I steal dads crew cab dually duramax and goose-neck flatbed and haul down the road.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 25, 2012)

EX:
Though we do not approve of white pickups ( certainly not permitted in most non-urban regions :frown, the use of a Duece and one-half makes up for the lack of taste.:hmm3grin2orange:

Are white pickups a midewestern thing ?


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 25, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> I am sorry, but I do have to laugh, you ford guys always give me a chuckle. Yes your truck drives like it is not loaded with the plow and some weight in the back, because it is not loaded. Dad's dirtymax is rated for over 7000lbs in just payload! So of course your not loaded at 4K on the whole truck. I am sorry but I do have to smile and chuckle yet again at your over 22k with trailer and dozer combined, like you have just climbed Mt Everest. I personally would not consider that a heavy load, rather the national average. As I stated our trucks don't move unless loaded. Here is my last scale ticket from dad's duramax and tandem axle dually trailer with a load of cement railroad ties. Oh and on mileage loaded like this I get 12-13mpg, unloaded 17-19 depending on wind ect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been around a while scooter, I have a class A CDL with hazmat,doubles and tanker endorsements. I have built quite a few oilfield trucks so I know a little bit about hauling. You keep bringing up your Dad? Are these his trucks or yours. I just finished up installing a pto and hydraulic system on a 12 D-MAX 1 ton. I see alot of all kinds of trucks and know what works and what does not. My customers rely on me giving the accurate info so they can make money. In the oilfield there is no brand loyalty, if it does not work it goes back to the scrap yard. Fords out number GM 2 to 1 here in Michigan. Heck Dodge is actually making a comeback and I would rather outfit a new Dodge than a GM anyday. CJ


----------



## Misfit138 (Jan 25, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> ....Are white pickups a midewestern thing ?



White is a great color for a truck. It hides scratches and body work better.


----------



## Kingsley (Jan 25, 2012)

I haul a full cord of splits in my 2004 F250 (with wood rack) on a regular basis. I do have to stack the first couple rows to get it all to fit though.

M


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 25, 2012)

"scooter". Had to laugh at that one, hadn't heard anyone called that in a while. White pickups are pretty common out here, don't show all the dings & scratches as much as the dark colors.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 25, 2012)

CR and EX, I'm just telling ya what the rules are. If you prefer to work in the gray areas, don't come crying to me when you meet a state trooper in a bad mood.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 25, 2012)

A full cord of STACKED wood will fit on/in an 8 foot bed. I have delivered a full cord of oak on my 1991 F-250. It was stacked tight and was up to the roof, but the truck didn't care. It has hauled 2 yards of river rock, around 8,000# if I remember right...... and still had another 3-4 inches before touching the bump stops.:hmm3grin2orange:

If he stacks his truck full (up to the roof), then it is a full cord, and the weight should not be a problem on a 250.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 25, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> CR and EX, I'm just telling ya what the rules are. If you prefer to work in the gray areas, don't come crying to me when you meet a state trooper in a bad mood.



Steve I am in agreement with you on the fact that if you go over 26K you need to have a CDL according to law. However if just having a CDL would turn your personal not for hire pickup to a commercial status you would need more than just a CDL. Commercial you will need a DOT number on the side of your truck along with a company name, you will also have to get commercial insurance. There are many more things you have to do to be commercial these are just some that popped into my head right now. Look at the sides of every semi that passes you and you will see the company name, and DOT number. So over 26k needing CDL, yes. However does not turn it to a commercial status. 

CJ1, or should I say gramps? I don't know about where you live but having a CDL is so common-place where I am at that not many people try to use it to say they know what they are doing hauling loads. Every tom, ####, and harry has a CDL around here. Hell any trained monkey can get a cdl in a day or two depending on health. I gave mine up a few years back because they wanted to charge too much for renewal, oh and just for the record it did have more endorsements than yours:biggrin:.I guess I am confused? You are saying scrap yards their sell new trucks, and if you don't like the truck they have a return policy? Interesting lol. Also your idea that just because a truck is more common place means its a better truck is sadly flawed. First off Dodge and Ford neither one produce any vehicles for the military anymore, GM does. Second look at nascar, monster trucks, drag cars, ect and the shear one sided number of GM engines will tell you they are by far the world over the go-to of anyone serious about performance on a professional scale. Heck even big-foot has found out, although it took a while, that GM is the way to go. Sadly I can lead a horse to water but I can't make him drink, or do you say can't teach an old dog new tricks. 

P.S. how do you manage to keep your fords from spitting all their spark plugs out all the time?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 25, 2012)

Excalibur - I believe we were talking about trucks in this thread...not drag cars, nascar, etc.

Your plug spitting doesn't have seemed to hurt sales...making it 35 years in a row of being the top truck seller. 

December 2011 Top 10 Pickup Truck Sales - PickupTrucks.com News


----------



## Truck4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sure like everything else things differ from state to state, however I hold a Class E (exempt) Non-commercial veh. over 26,000lb, in New Mexico

Roy


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 25, 2012)

Military buys trucks thru govt bids, cheapest bid wins. Guess chev & dodge have to keep sales numbers up somehow.


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 26, 2012)

Really guys, does this need to turn into a Ford vs Chevy thread? Any make, any model will have its strong points and its weak points. Sales #'s don't prove anything other than who sold more trucks that year. Resale value is only who will pay what for something that is old. Even the stats on your door post are only manufactures specs, not what the truck will actually do. As a general rule a 3/4 ton truck rides on a Dana 44 front and a Dana 60 rear. Some difference in frames and springs aside you are still comparing apples to apples. Now if you want to throw an orange in the apple cart with "I added some leafs and upgraded to Rockwells" then you may have an argument. But don't tell me that a Chevy will haul more than a Ford because the Ford fouls the spark plug worse.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 26, 2012)

4seasons said:


> Really guys, does this need to turn into a Ford vs Chevy thread? Any make, any model will have its strong points and its weak points. Sales #'s don't prove anything other than who sold more trucks that year. Resale value is only who will pay what for something that is old. Even the stats on your door post are only manufactures specs, not what the truck will actually do. As a general rule a 3/4 ton truck rides on a Dana 44 front and a Dana 60 rear. Some difference in frames and springs aside you are still comparing apples to apples. Now if you want to throw an orange in the apple cart with "I added some leafs and upgraded to Rockwells" then you may have an argument. But don't tell me that a Chevy will haul more than a Ford because the Ford fouls the spark plug worse.



That wasn't my intention...but he has pulled the ford vs chevy gig on the plugs on another thread before. That is the only reason why I tossed that out there...and I'm not saying ford has sold more trucks only this year...they have sold more the last 35 years. When your talking about a stock or fairly stock truck, rockwells don't do anything for a guy. My buddy owns two monster trucks that are from the 80's that both have rockwells and rear wheel steer under them. Are they cool...ya, but they aren't practical for hauling wood or any other everyday work. He is also the guy with two deuce and a halfs....and the practicality of those for hauling wood or everyday work is minimal too imo.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 26, 2012)

bcorradi, seriously you need to understand what you say, do some research, and then try talking. Not trying to be rude, but do you honestly believe that ford has sold more trucks than GM? Here is the real story. Ford claims they have the best selling trucks for 35 years straight, however this is just a cleaver marketing ploy (also known as a bold faced lie). Sure F-series sells more trucks than ONLY the Silverado. True, however, now add the sierra to the Silverado's sales numbers. Ah, that's right, GM does not brand every truck they sell only Silverado. Now add the rest of the models of trucks that GM sells, say from 1/2 ton on up, as Ford does in its sales numbers. Just for the sake of informing you here are the numbers. Found these numbers from pickuptrucks.com. Now as you will notice when you add the Sierra and the Silverado together you get GM outselling Ford in 2007, 2008, 2009, and Ford outsells in 2010. Now, just to add, this does not include the Avalanche in the sales numbers, which is rated as 1/2 ton truck, or any other of GM's 1/2 ton trucks not listed.

2007 (690589 F-series) (618257 Silverado) (208243 Sierra) (826500 Silverado and Sierra) GM wins 

2008 (515513 F-series) (465065 Silverado)  (168544 Sierra) (633609 Silverado and Sierra) GM wins

2009 (413625 F-series) (316544 Silverado) (111842 Sierra) (428386 Silverado and Sierra) GM wins

2010 (528349 F-series) (370135 Silverado) (129794 Sierra) (499929 Silverado and Sierra) Ford wins

I don't know about you but I hate getting lied to. This is the real reason I don't like Fords very much. Do you remember the add they had saying how strong their bed mount bolts were? One Bolt Tells a Lot About a Truck - YouTube I personally have never seen a bed mount bolt break from regular usage (other than wrecking the truck), and to further say all the bed mount bolts will break is just plain fantasy. See misleading to people who are misinformed just like the truck sales thing. There are many more examples but I believe you will see what I am talking about, at least I hope so. 

4seasons I am not saying a Chevrolet will haul more because its plugs don't foul as much as a Fords do. I am saying Fords spark plugs will literally rip right out of the block on all their gas engines (maybe they fixed this on the new eco-boost engine). Type in ford truck spark plug problem on youtube and enjoy. Either the plugs break off or they rip out, either of which will make it undrivable, and thousands to fix. 

Big_Al sure the military does put out bids to build x vehicle, and while cost is part of the deal, it does not mean the cheapest wins. They will have a whole list of needed quality's in said vehicle that must be met. The vehicle that is best suited all around gets chosen. My point was made by you. Just because something sells more or less does not mean it is good or bad just based on sales or lack of sales. Compare things head on 

Not trying to do a Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge etc. I am just giving reasons why I would not trust 4000 lbs in back of a ford for delivering or hauling wood. Am I wrong about the facts? Do the research and you tell me, please. What I am offering up is proof of what my trucks go though every day, and simply asking for proof of a ford doing the same. So far to my knowledge all I have gotten is, oh yeah my truck will would do that, but no pics. No scale tickets. Why? My guess because it doesn't happen. JMHO Just trying to compare head to head, and explain my side of what I originally wrote, and why I wrote it.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Jan 26, 2012)

I have owned over the years Fords , Chevys , Dodges , Toyota and Nissan pickups . About the only definitive things I can come up with are that they all had strong points and weak points and that I have the ability to break any of them . The original posters question was whether you can fit a cord of wood on a F-250 . Sure you can . Should you ? Probably not on a regular basis . I regularly heap my 78 F-150 with dry wood and drive by the guys with badges . They don't give me a second look . If I get in a accident doing that you can bet it is going to be a different story then . Myself I am not really that brand loyal it cuts down the amount of toys I can buy . So when the guy with a Toyota pickup asks how much wood he can haul on it, that is his question . So jumping all over him for having a smaller truck and telling him how much your 1 ton can haul doesn't really answer his question . Oh yeah , I have a Kubota tractor and if you drive anything else ,yours is junk . But if you want to give me any free trucks , saws , tractors or guns of any make or model I will happily accept them .


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 26, 2012)

You are saying scrap yards their sell new trucks, and if you don't like the truck they have a return policy? Interesting lol. Also your idea that just because a truck is more common place means its a better truck is sadly flawed. First off Dodge and Ford neither one produce any vehicles for the military anymore, GM does. 
P.S. how do you manage to keep your fords from spitting all their spark plugs out all the time?[/QUOTE]

You will have to explain that to me, as far as your scrap yard comment and english??? Around here if the truck won't cut it it gets shipped down the road. So by process of elimination the best one or least amount to operate money wise is the one that stays. All trucks have problems, the plug thing is no different than the injector problems the Dmax have or the transfercase issues the 3/4 and 1 ton GM's have. As you grow older hopefully you will realize that brand loyalty is a foolish thing young grasshopper. Oh and by the way no spark plug issues with my 7.3 but I have lost injectors with my Dmax, does that count. The throttle plates did gum up on my 7.3 once just before the muffler bearing fell out. CJ


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 26, 2012)

Ex - You can twist the numbers all you want to get your desired result. 

It appears the Bigfoot and Chevy marriage was short lived.

[video=youtube;NujJrgJD3tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NujJrgJD3tI[/video]

You can come up with a snippet about the plugs, the bed bolts, etc., but It really makes not difference to me and I could do the same for other brands. I truly don't think you were actually considering a ford until you seen the bed bolt issues. In the end you would never consider a ford and I would never consider a chevy. I haven't had any major issues with stihl or ford so I continue to stick with them and you can pick whatever works best for you.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Excalibur - I believe we were talking about trucks in this thread...not drag cars, nascar, etc.
> 
> Your plug spitting doesn't have seemed to hurt sales...making it 35 years in a row of being the top truck seller.
> 
> December 2011 Top 10 Pickup Truck Sales - PickupTrucks.com News



i may be a bit out of my element here but aren't ALL ford trucks f-series? so when comparing to chevy sales please remember that chevy makes (or made) the silverado, custom deluxe, cheyenne, etc. these sales figures i don't believe take this into account. just my opinion and yes i could be wrong...


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ex - You can twist the numbers all you want to get your desired result.
> 
> It appears the Bigfoot and Chevy marriage was short lived.
> 
> ...



i don't know what motor bigfoot is currently using but i didn't see anything in that vid that said it WASN'T a chevy motor.


----------



## Misfit138 (Jan 26, 2012)

It looks like a Ford badge on the grill.


----------



## Misfit138 (Jan 26, 2012)

From wikipedia


Wikipedia said:


> In July 2010, it was announced GM would provide sponsorship to Bigfoot and that the vehicle would now be a Chevrolet Silverado. This was only for the MLB All-Star Game as a display vehicle. Bigfoot will continue to wear a Ford body during competition.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Misfit138 said:


> It looks like a Ford badge on the grill.



lots of blue ovals runnin' chevy motors in all types of motorsports.

as far as i know, chevy is the winningest motor manufacturer on the planet. largely due to huge aftermarket support.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 26, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i may be a bit out of my element here but aren't ALL ford trucks f-series? so when comparing to chevy sales please remember that chevy makes (or made) the silverado, custom deluxe, cheyenne, etc. these sales figures i don't believe take this into account. just my opinion and yes i could be wrong...



You're wrong.

The model doesn't matter.

The make does matter -- and as the link to the list of best selling trucks notes, there have been years when the combined Chevy & GMC product line ups exceeding the Ford F-Series line-up.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> The model doesn't matter.
> 
> The make does matter -- and as the link to the list of best selling trucks notes, there have been years when the combined Chevy & GMC product line ups exceeding the Ford F-Series line-up.



i guess i'll have to go back and read again, but i thought for sure they counted the silverado only for chevy. now this claim that ford out sells chevy goes back 35 years, right. well 35 years ago i know chevy made more than just a silverado, maybe now a days they dont? anyway my point is they made several models of trucks ford makes only one. so i'm just trying to find out if they are actually being compared accurately. like a silverado vs f-series would not be fair comparrison, all chevy models vs f-series would be fair.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 26, 2012)

CJ1 said:


> You are saying scrap yards their sell new trucks, and if you don't like the truck they have a return policy? Interesting lol. Also your idea that just because a truck is more common place means its a better truck is sadly flawed. First off Dodge and Ford neither one produce any vehicles for the military anymore, GM does.
> P.S. how do you manage to keep your fords from spitting all their spark plugs out all the time?



You will have to explain that to me, as far as your scrap yard comment and english??? Around here if the truck won't cut it it gets shipped down the road. So by process of elimination the best one or least amount to operate money wise is the one that stays. All trucks have problems, the plug thing is no different than the injector problems the Dmax have or the transfercase issues the 3/4 and 1 ton GM's have. As you grow older hopefully you will realize that brand loyalty is a foolish thing young grasshopper. Oh and by the way no spark plug issues with my 7.3 but I have lost injectors with my Dmax, does that count. The throttle plates did gum up on my 7.3 once just before the muffler bearing fell out. CJ[/QUOTE]

Here is what you put "In the oilfield there is no brand loyalty, if it does not work it goes back to the scrap yard." Well if something was to go back to the scrap yard it would have had to start in the scrap yard, right? Brand loyalty to some extent but buy what lasts and gets the job done the best. Oh and yeah you wouldn't have any problems with spark plugs in a 7.3 diesel. So just questioning who actually makes that 7.3? Oh yes Navastar International does, and has provided Ford with all its stroking since 1983. I personally think the 7.3 was a great motor, minus the glow plug harness problems.


----------



## Sal C (Jan 26, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> The model doesn't matter.
> 
> The make does matter -- and as the link to the list of best selling trucks notes, there have been years when the combined Chevy & GMC product line ups exceeding the Ford F-Series line-up.



Yes, combined sales totaling more then Ford F150. So if Chevy sells 500,000 1500 Silverados and Gmc sells 500,000 Sierras 1500's and Ford only sells 999,999 F150's that year does that mean GM gets too count both of there model line trucks as one?

And as of 1999 the F-series died. The Super Duty F250/F350/F450 etc is a completly diffrent animal from the F150. You see back about 16 years ago Ford trucks all looked the same, and 99 percent of there parts were interchangeable through out there F-series line. 

But hey I like chevy too, I'm swapping a 6 lug 14bolt in place of a 8.8 pretty soon and relatives have had GM cars and trucks that went past 400k before. But that was before Dex-death and the on set of Chevys Honda like Vortec engines. 

But the one truck that stands out in my mind is a 1973 F250 custom. T18 with a 390 that went over 400k while working construction and hauling wood. It was strung on a power pole once and flopped on it side.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

so i read some more and this is what i have found. all these truck sales comparisons are ford f-series vs chevy silverado. what i want to see is ford f-series vs chevy c/k series. and if ford doesn't make a whole f-series anymore why does dennis leary say they do in the commercials?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sal C said:


> Yes, combined sales totaling more then Ford F150. So if Chevy sells 500,000 1500 Silverados and Gmc sells 500,000 Sierras 1500's and Ford only sells 999,999 F150's that year does that mean GM gets too count both of there model line trucks as one?



well hell yeah! every truck ford makes is an f-series, not every truck gm makes is a silverado


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 26, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ex - You can twist the numbers all you want to get your desired result.
> 
> It appears the Bigfoot and Chevy marriage was short lived.
> 
> ...



Please show me how this is twisting the numbers? I do believe I will leave that up to Ford as they seem to have a PHD in that area. Yes I was going to buy a F-450 2wd dually ext cab with a v-10 and manual trans for wood hauling. After doing what you fail to do, a thing called research, I found out it wasn't worth it even though the truck was cheap. Here is the list of 2009 truck sales. You can look them up for yourself and find I am telling the truth. 

Top 10 Pickup Truck Sales in 2009

No. 1: Ford F-Series
413,625 -19.8% YTD
December 2009: 48,209
December 2008: 41,580

No. 2: Chevrolet Silverado
316,544 -31.9% YTD
December 2009: 33,301
December 2008: 33,340

No. 3: Dodge Ram
177,268 -28.0% YTD
December 2009: 12,014
December 2008: 16,618

No. 4: GMC Sierra
111,842 -33.6% YTD
December 2009: 12,144
December 2008: 12,980

No. 5: Toyota Tacoma
111,824 -22.7% YTD
December 2009: 9,497
December 2008: 8,691

No. 6: Toyota Tundra
79,385 -42.2% YTD
December 2009: 8,870
December 2008: 9,191

No. 7: Ford Ranger
55,600 -15.6% YTD
December 2009: 4,503
December 2008: 3,855

No. 8: Chevrolet Colorado
32,413 -40.4% YTD
December 2009: 1,799
December 2008: 4,447

No. 9: Nissan Frontier
28,415 -36.9% YTD
December 2009: 2,988
December 2008: 1,402

No. 10: Nissan Titan
19,042 -44.1% YTD
December 2009: 2,148
December 2008: 2,124


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 26, 2012)

Sal C said:


> But the one truck that stands out in my mind is a 1973 F250 custom. T18 with a 390 that went over 400k while working construction and hauling wood. It was strung on a power pole once and flopped on it side.



If you like that era truck this guy has some pretty cool videos of his 79' mud truck. 

[video=youtube;sVgLrywg8Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVgLrywg8Ac&list=UUOmSvsl4KuBuxL9kewTIwwQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 26, 2012)

Ex - I'm not going to banter back and forth with you...there are more appropriate sites that a person can debate the whole ford vs chevy vs dodge.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 26, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ex - I'm not going to banter back and forth with you...there are more appropriate sites that a person can debate the whole ford vs chevy vs dodge.



Try this saying, "Yeah I was wrong, and ford has not outsold GM trucks for the last 35 years" not that hard to admit you were mistaken. Just trying to keep things honest, sorry if I have offended you.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Never really realized...but I'd like to see Exaclibur take that load down the road at 60mph. Pickup box trailers are ok for hauling moderate weight, but I'd hate to see how that trails down the highway. I have a 5'x10' trailer I have loaded with a cord plus down the highway with green wood along with my box full, but I would hate to pull that contraption down the highway at highway speeds.





bcorradi said:


> Excalibur - I believe we were talking about trucks in this thread...not drag cars, nascar, etc.
> 
> Your plug spitting doesn't have seemed to hurt sales...making it 35 years in a row of being the top truck seller.
> 
> December 2011 Top 10 Pickup Truck Sales - PickupTrucks.com News





bcorradi said:


> Ex - I'm not going to banter back and forth with you...there are more appropriate sites that a person can debate the whole ford vs chevy vs dodge.



that's true, but it does seem like you were pickin' a bit


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 26, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> that's true, but it does seem like you were pickin' a bit



Ya a couple times I've noticed on this forum that ford has been mentioned...and EX spews right up and talks about the plug splitting. Ya that does irratate me. For example in this thread...the topic at hand was if an F250 can haul a cord of wood...what does a motor splitting plugs have anything to do with it?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

CJ1 said:


> In the oilfield there is no brand loyalty, if it does not work it goes back to the scrap yard. Fords out number GM 2 to 1 here in Michigan. Heck Dodge is actually making a comeback and I would rather outfit a new Dodge than a GM anyday. CJ



Brad, i think EX was responding to this when he mentioned ford spewing plugs. i mean if i told you in a round about way that chevy was better because ford couldn't reliably get the job done and you knew of a flaw in chevy's motors you'd bring it up too i'd imagine. 

IDK if EX has been ford bashing else where or not but RECENTLY in this thread at least it seems to me that he has presented some good info.


----------



## Sal C (Jan 26, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> so i read some more and this is what i have found. all these truck sales comparisons are ford f-series vs chevy silverado. what i want to see is ford f-series vs chevy c/k series. and if ford doesn't make a whole f-series anymore why does dennis leary say they do in the commercials?



Cause thats what hes been paid too say. 

The Ultimate Guide to US Pickup Truck Sales in 2010 - PickupTrucks.com News

Thats a decent break down too the sales numbers of 2010. 

Gm (both chevy and GMC combined) out sold the F150 but Ford out sold them in the HD truck market.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 26, 2012)

> all these truck sales comparisons are ford f-series vs chevy silverado. what i want to see is ford f-series vs chevy c/k series.



If you're going to get pedantic, the C/K Series ended with the 1998 model year, and the Silverado began in 1999 model year...with an overlap in the production during the transition as the 1/2 ton C/K were the first to be phased out and replaced by production of 1/2 ton Silverado. 

So y'all can keep squabbling about what's accounted for where, or trust that the folks who compile these lists understand what a fullsize, 1/2 thru 1 ton, pickup truck is and are able to accurately total them up without worrying about whether one has a Custom Deluxe or XLT badge on the side or confusing medium duty trucks with the same name sequence with pickups.

A Ford half ton is a Ford half ton and it's counted that way. A GM half ton is either a Cheyy half ton or GMC half ton and they're counted under each make, so you have to add them together. Ford has outsold Chevy outright for 35+ years. They don't always outsell the two GM brands combined though. And these companies have been busting each others chops over it since before there was an internet.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 27, 2012)

Sal C said:


> Cause thats what hes been paid too say.
> 
> The Ultimate Guide to US Pickup Truck Sales in 2010 - PickupTrucks.com News
> 
> ...



I haven't seen that one before...it looks like a good site.


----------



## Jakers (Jan 27, 2012)

*Sum it all up*

*Yes, an F-250 can haul a full cord of wood*

there... debate settled

whether or not its safe is up to the driver


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 27, 2012)

Those of you who are blindly loyal to one brand are the same ones that are destined to become Vega and Pinto owners.

I'm a bowtie guy, alway have been, will continue to be till I get a bad one. It's worked for me so far, my wood hauler is about to turn 200K with a poor little 305 haulin it home.

The chance of me ever buying a diesel is slim and none, and slim already left. $.30-.40/gallon premium for fuel, huge costs for regular maintenance, a $7,000 premium to buy the dang thing, and gas motors that make 300+ HP make diesel totally irrelevant in a light truck.

If I need a diesel truck to haul something, it's gonna be a Navistar, Freightliner, KW, Volvo, Mack or Pete. Hell, you can even get a 4 door version of most all of them now if you want to be a super poser.

More tons of stuff have moved behind a 350 Chev, 351 Ford, or 360 Dodge than will likely ever be hauled behind the newer diesels. Sheer production numbers bear that out. Buy that big $50K diesel, I'll get what I need hauled with a $1,000 truck and laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 27, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> You will have to explain that to me, as far as your scrap yard comment and english??? Around here if the truck won't cut it it gets shipped down the road. So by process of elimination the best one or least amount to operate money wise is the one that stays. All trucks have problems, the plug thing is no different than the injector problems the Dmax have or the transfercase issues the 3/4 and 1 ton GM's have. As you grow older hopefully you will realize that brand loyalty is a foolish thing young grasshopper. Oh and by the way no spark plug issues with my 7.3 but I have lost injectors with my Dmax, does that count. The throttle plates did gum up on my 7.3 once just before the muffler bearing fell out. CJ



Here is what you put "In the oilfield there is no brand loyalty, if it does not work it goes back to the scrap yard." Well if something was to go back to the scrap yard it would have had to start in the scrap yard, right? Brand loyalty to some extent but buy what lasts and gets the job done the best. Oh and yeah you wouldn't have any problems with spark plugs in a 7.3 diesel. So just questioning who actually makes that 7.3? Oh yes Navastar International does, and has provided Ford with all its stroking since 1983. I personally think the 7.3 was a great motor, minus the glow plug harness problems.[/QUOTE]

Yep, it is a good bet some if not alot of that vehicle was scrap at one time or another. Correct Navistar was the manufacturer of the 7.3 the ill fated 6.0 and the marginal 6.4. Ford makes the 6.7 and so far it has been a good engine. I have customers with 140k + on them with no failures. Mileage is fair not bad but not great. But at least they are making their own engines with no help from the government. GM cannot say that. Who makes their diesel engines for pickups? Isuzu and I for one am glad they did. I had to work on their ill fated attempts to build a diesel and it was not impressive. Even their joint effort with Detriot Diesel in the 90's was marginal at best. Oh and by the way it was not glow plug harness it was the injection harness on the 7.3 on the early models 99 in particular. Don't bring a knife to a gunfight son!!! AND like was stated a F250 will haul a cord of wood. CJ


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 27, 2012)

Went from chev vs Ford to gas vs diesel. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 27, 2012)

CJ1 said:


> Here is what you put "In the oilfield there is no brand loyalty, if it does not work it goes back to the scrap yard." Well if something was to go back to the scrap yard it would have had to start in the scrap yard, right? Brand loyalty to some extent but buy what lasts and gets the job done the best. Oh and yeah you wouldn't have any problems with spark plugs in a 7.3 diesel. So just questioning who actually makes that 7.3? Oh yes Navastar International does, and has provided Ford with all its stroking since 1983. I personally think the 7.3 was a great motor, minus the glow plug harness problems.



Yep, it is a good bet some if not alot of that vehicle was scrap at one time or another. Correct Navistar was the manufacturer of the 7.3 the ill fated 6.0 and the marginal 6.4. Ford makes the 6.7 and so far it has been a good engine. I have customers with 140k + on them with no failures. Mileage is fair not bad but not great. But at least they are making their own engines with no help from the government. GM cannot say that. Who makes their diesel engines for pickups? Isuzu and I for one am glad they did. I had to work on their ill fated attempts to build a diesel and it was not impressive. Even their joint effort with Detriot Diesel in the 90's was marginal at best. Oh and by the way it was not glow plug harness it was the injection harness on the 7.3 on the early models 99 in particular. Don't bring a knife to a gunfight son!!! AND like was stated a F250 will haul a cord of wood. CJ[/QUOTE]

Yep no need to even have a knife with you as you are showing your lack of knowledge on this subject. First off Navistar made the 6.9 as well starying in late 82 to answer GM's 6.2 diesel option. Second GM and Detroit have been making diesel engines since 1982 not the 90's. Third all the first diesel's were not power houses. Why? None of them had turbo's. Now put a banks turbo and a 6.2 detroit and you get a motor similar to a mildly to medium souped up 350 chevy with 20mpg. Not a bad combo. Oh and many of the 6.2 were known to have lasted over 400,000 miles. That is also why they were produced from 1982 to 2000 and most are still in use today. Keep in mind the 6.9 was only produced from late 82 to 94 and was not a widely or very popular produced engine. Forth, yes, it was the glow plug harness that had problems on the 7.3 navistars, not the only problem but a very reoccurring one. They would short-out causing all glow plugs on that side to not work rendering the engine almost unstartable. We replaced them in our shop by the droves. Fifth, help from the government was in the form of a loan all of which has been paid back in full. Please show me a company who has never borrowed money from anyone? Ford just chose to borrow from banks instead. All big three borrowed money, the only difference was from where. Sure an F-250 will haul a cord of wood that's why all you Ford guys stepped forward to show that with pics, right? Oh my bad not a single pic so far...Hmm wonder why...even the dodge boys stepped up to the plate. Talk is very cheap. Hell my half ton 85 chevy can haul 20 cords getting 100mpg without breaking a sweat while pulling a F-550 backwards if we stay in the hypothetical, and never enter the real world.


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 27, 2012)

Jakers said:


> *Yes, an F-250 can haul a full cord of wood*
> 
> there... debate settled
> 
> whether or not its safe is up to the driver



Hey what do you know. Someone is still on topic in this thread. 

Maybe the OP should have ask if a F-250 can haul a cord of firewood without spitting plugs warping the bed sides out or being a diesel. Oh wait maybe he should have thrown in that the guy used an S-10 to get in the woods and that the F-250 was delivered on a Peterbuilt. 

Come on guys. Can you find something a little more unrelated to the original question? Sure it matters if the F-250 in question has extra springs, maybe has been converted to a flatbed, or even what year of truck it is. But the real question is can a cord of wood be put on a 3/4 ton truck and will it handle the weight. And the real answer is with some taller sides on the bed 128 cubic feet can easily be piled in a 8 ft bed. The biggest variable is weight as a cord of green hickory will weigh over 5000 lbs where a cord of dried balsa would weigh 900 lbs. So at some point the truck will be overloaded. But almost all of us have overloaded a truck at one time or another.

If you want to start a Ford Vs Chevy argument why not do it in your own thread and quit driving this thread as far off topic as it can be pushed?


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 27, 2012)

4seasons said:


> Hey what do you know. Someone is still on topic in this thread.
> 
> Maybe the OP should have ask if a F-250 can haul a cord of firewood without spitting plugs warping the bed sides out or being a diesel. Oh wait maybe he should have thrown in that the guy used an S-10 to get in the woods and that the F-250 was delivered on a Peterbuilt.
> 
> ...



Every once in a while I like playing with the trolls. No harm intended. The funny thing to me is I own both, and both are junk IMHO. Sorry for mucking up the thread!! CJ


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 27, 2012)

My CRAZY buddy hauled 2/3 cord on his F150 short bed. He built a tailgate extender and had it stacked above the cab. This was all split wood. I saw him driving through town and I just shook my head. I don't know how many pieces he lost on the way but what a sight it was. He has helper springs on there as well. I know it's not an F250 but 2/3 on a F150 surely means a full on a F250 is possible.
Now if you want to haul the most wood you'll need a Cummins diesel that burns soybean oil and is equipped with an idle reduction technology and carried a 37 foot deck over 14 axles with central lube system and probably GPS. A flat screen tv helps with the monotony of hauling boring old wood. 

Sorry couldn't resist a little wtf.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 28, 2012)

Ex - didn't a guy early on post a picture with 9/10th of a cord of firewood in his f250? Do you think he could have gotten another 1/10 into the truck? 

How much wood is in this 78' f150? 8/10, 9/10, 10/10? If it is less than 10/10th do you think it would haul a full cord? View attachment 220176
View attachment 220177


How much wood do you think is in this shortbox 1/2 ton along with the 5x10 trailer behind it? 

View attachment 220182


Jaker's said it best a F250 along with the dodge and chevy 3/4 tons can haul a cord of wood.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm in the same camp as Steve. If I am going to buy a diesel, it is going to be a Sterling, Freightliner, etc... My dad just got a nice Sterling for $15,000 with ony 280,000 miles. I think it is an '07. He got a dump trailer to pull behind and uses the skid steer to fill it with wood. He brings home 3 loads on a good day and saves a TON of fuel compared to his Dodge 3500 hauling a comparatively tiny load.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 28, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ex - didn't a guy early on post a picture with 9/10th of a cord of firewood in his f250? Do you think he could have gotten another 1/10 into the truck?
> 
> How much wood is in this 78' f150? 8/10, 9/10, 10/10? If it is less than 10/10th do you think it would haul a full cord? View attachment 220176
> View attachment 220177
> ...



You are dang close to a cord there.....put a little more by the cab and I'd call it good.


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 28, 2012)

how many f250s could you fit on a cord ?


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 28, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Fifth, help from the government was in the form of a loan all of which has been paid back in full.



Wrong answer.

Report: Taxpayers still owed $133B from bailout

"General Motors Co. owes about $25 billion"

Then GM pulls this BS:
Chevy Impala Tire Problems: Class Action Lawsuit Filed

"According to news reports, GM claims that the problem is not with the faulty manufacturing of the rear spindle rods, but *faulty design*. Media reports also say that the company is *denying responsibility because “new” GM *(the company formed after the bankruptcy processing against “old” GM) *only agreed to warranty obligations of cars assembled before 2009*."

Way to stand behind your product GM!

I used to buy GM vehicles. Never again.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Jan 28, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ex - didn't a guy early on post a picture with 9/10th of a cord of firewood in his f250? Do you think he could have gotten another 1/10 into the truck?
> 
> How much wood is in this 78' f150? 8/10, 9/10, 10/10? If it is less than 10/10th do you think it would haul a full cord? View attachment 220176
> View attachment 220177
> ...



I would say that it is a little shy of a cord on the 78 . But it is a heck of a load and more wood than I see some guys around here trying to sell as a cord . I think both you guys need headache racks or at least a couple pieces of plywood . I would guess at a easy 2 1/2 cord between the two of you in the trailer pic . They are definitely pictures of a good days work . All I know is I have seen less wood on newer trucks and they sure seemed to be draggin butt more than either of those nice old Fords .


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 28, 2012)

isaaccarlson said:


> You are dang close to a cord there.....put a little more by the cab and I'd call it good.



Ya your probably right it could be just shy of a cord the way it is. I had started a new row when I unloaded the 78', but I never did measure it out.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 28, 2012)

Rockland Farm said:


> I would say that it is a little shy of a cord on the 78 . But it is a heck of a load and more wood than I see some guys around here trying to sell as a cord . I think both you guys need headache racks or at least a couple pieces of plywood . I would guess at a easy 2 1/2 cord between the two of you in the trailer pic . They are definitely pictures of a good days work . All I know is I have seen less wood on newer trucks and they sure seemed to be draggin butt more than either of those nice old Fords .



Yeah I agree having a piece of plywood or a headache rack on both wouldn't be a bad idea at all. They add the benefit of not breaking the back window while loading, but also offer the added safety of pieces not coming through the back window if your in an accident. 

Your probably not too far off with your 2 1/2 cord estimate between both trucks.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 29, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ex - didn't a guy early on post a picture with 9/10th of a cord of firewood in his f250? Do you think he could have gotten another 1/10 into the truck?
> 
> How much wood is in this 78' f150? 8/10, 9/10, 10/10? If it is less than 10/10th do you think it would haul a full cord? View attachment 220176
> View attachment 220177
> ...



First the F-250 with about 3/4 cord yes he did post a pic. If you look close you can see where the gas can is sitting at that should be filled with wood. Second the sides do not have wood stacked against them in the pic so I would venture to say about 3/4 cord.





Now the F-150 neither one has a cord, again about 3/4 cord. A full cord will be stacked from just over the cab to the rear tailgate, and has to have side-boards to stack against. You stack against the side-boards and just over the cab and you will have a full cord on an 8ft bed. 





Found this pic just for you bcorradi. Now here is WidowMakers Ford, think its a 97 F-350 with 7.3L though. This is what a full cord will look like on a truck.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 01 250 with a toolbody and I can only haul @3/4 of a cord on it and its loaded pretty well


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 29, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> First the F-250 with about 3/4 cord yes he did post a pic. If you look close you can see where the gas can is sitting at that should be filled with wood. Second the sides do not have wood stacked against them in the pic so I would venture to say about 3/4 cord.
> 
> Now the F-150 neither one has a cord, again about 3/4 cord. A full cord will be stacked from just over the cab to the rear tailgate, and has to have side-boards to stack against. You stack against the side-boards and just over the cab and you will have a full cord on an 8ft bed.
> 
> ...


Ok I thinking adding the extra row on the tailgate brings it up over a 3/4 of a cord. It may be 8/10 or maybe 9/10th..but there is no reason why I couldn't get a cord in it. I'm not going to make sideboards for it and measure it out to just to prove to you the 78' f150 can haul a cord. I know in my mind and yours that it can definately handle a cord of wood. The wood that is in the back of the 78' is green wood and not seasoned wood so there are a lot of variables when it comes to wood in the back of a truck. If the wood was seasoned a cord would weigh considerably less than what I have in the truck in the pic. Most of the time when I get wood I use my 93' with that trailer to get wood and I can get plenty of wood between the two to make each trip worth while.


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 30, 2012)

Also aren't most full size trucks approx 5 1/2ft or more across the inside of the bed? I know mine is 50" between wheel wells. It measures 67" between the racks/stake pockets so shouldnt that mean you don't need to be a full 4 ft high to have a full cord? Talking about full size long bed trucks.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 30, 2012)

*Right on*



Truck4 said:


> Sure like everything else things differ from state to state, however I hold a Class E (exempt) Non-commercial veh. over 26,000lb, in New Mexico
> 
> Roy


I live down the road from a state police and DOT head quarts I take my equipment by to make sure every thing is all right but some people think they don't know there job and why would I care what my the guy down the street drives and hauls. I notice on here people are up set over what other people drive. I had a old ford I drove for years a 1997 and my wife made me sell it good old truck. Now I drive GMC that's what I got the best deal on there gray that's fine. I needed a small truck I got a good deal on a Nisson my wife wanted a new car she got a good deal on a Chevy. I 
guess I am bad that I don't drive a ford or dodge. Thanks Roy for that info Illinois has the same thing. my wife can't drive my big truck but she can drive every thing under 16000 plates.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

Big_Al said:


> Also aren't most full size trucks approx 5 1/2ft or more across the inside of the bed? I know mine is 50" between wheel wells. It measures 67" between the racks/stake pockets so shouldnt that mean you don't need to be a full 4 ft high to have a full cord? Talking about full size long bed trucks.



Yes your correct...but he truly believes in this thread that no one can get a cord of wood into anything less than a 3/4 ton 73-87 chevy truck. Eventhough the wood he has in his truck is probably well seasoned cottonwood, but ohh well.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> I live down the road from a state police and DOT head quarts I take my equipment by to make sure every thing is all right but some people think they don't know there job and why would I care what my the guy down the street drives and hauls. I notice on here people are up set over what other people drive. I had a old ford I drove for years a 1997 and my wife made me sell it good old truck. Now I drive GMC that's what I got the best deal on there gray that's fine. I needed a small truck I got a good deal on a Nisson my wife wanted a new car she got a good deal on a Chevy. I
> guess I am bad that I don't drive a ford or dodge. Thanks Roy for that info Illinois has the same thing. my wife can't drive my big truck but she can drive every thing under 16000 plates.



Good deal you are comfortable with the trucks that you now drive..the whole point of the thread is that a certain guy doesn't think a ford f250 (disregard if u like another manufacturer) will hold a cord of wood in its box and I think not only will an f250 will hold it but I know an 78 f150 will hold it. I'm not saying other manufacturers can't do the same, but I'm just saying in my opinion I know my 78' ford f150 will.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 30, 2012)

*Got you covered*



isaaccarlson said:


> I'm in the same camp as Steve. If I am going to buy a diesel, it is going to be a Sterling, Freightliner, etc... My dad just got a nice Sterling for $15,000 with ony 280,000 miles. I think it is an '07. He got a dump trailer to pull behind and uses the skid steer to fill it with wood. He brings home 3 loads on a good day and saves a TON of fuel compared to his Dodge 3500 hauling a comparatively tiny load.


I work by my self I go out and get a load of wood I get 8 miles to the gallon I load up 5 ton on the truck 3 ton on the trailer at the end of the day I am tired. I don't have to go out agin for a week cost about $20.00 for a short trip. But just one trip not a dozen. Thank for the info isaaccarison I love the looks of the old long nose autocars but my wife said no. I was going to buy a 1979 with 168000 thousand on it Was and old farm truck it sold for $8000.00 at the sale had new tires breaks and lower end the old fellow done that and past a way and his wife sold all the equipment let some body farm her farm. Long wheel base to. Would love to had it but the boss has the last word. Put a 20 foot roll back big hydraulic winch man been nice. Sounds like you folks real firewood people later


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 30, 2012)

*Info*



bcorradi said:


> Good deal you are comfortable with the trucks that you now drive..the whole point of the thread is that a certain guy doesn't think a ford f250 (disregard if u like another manufacturer) will hold a cord of wood in its box and I think not only will an f250 will hold it but I know an 78 f150 will hold it. I'm not saying other manufacturers can't do the same, but I'm just saying in my opinion I know my 78' ford f150 will.


My point was not what to haul I am full time firewood and pickup trucks didn't fill the bills. I moved up to what did. I was told I was breaking the law and what would I need with a big truck I bought truck and just haul a rank at a time and the bump hitch drug the ground. They give out quick so I move to what works I don't abus my equipment because it is my lively hood. Don't shut down when it gets warm I sell right on thru the summer months. I get calls I am having some guest over I need some pretty wood I want it in pokey dot paper I say 10 bundles at $7.00 a bundle I be there in a hour. Thank you later. I was told I would be out of business in less than 6 months it's nice to know it took 30 years to break my self.


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 30, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> First the F-250 with about 3/4 cord yes he did post a pic. If you look close you can see where the gas can is sitting at that should be filled with wood. Second the sides do not have wood stacked against them in the pic so I would venture to say about 3/4 cord.




Acutally, yes, the wood is stacked against the side rails. The top rail doesn't have anything stacked against it. There is room for one or two more pieces to stack on each side of each row. The gas can is sitting on the drivers side of the truck. That's why it looks a little low. I can normally get 3/4 cord on without the side rails. If I stack the wood level with the top of the middle rail, it measures 3/4 cord. If I stack it about 2" over the top of the top rail, it's a full cord. You can't see it, but in the picture, most of the wood is stacked even with the middle of the top rail. That little limb hides hides a lot of detail. I still had 6 or 8 pcs left to load on the back row when I took the picture. When it was done, it measured out at 112 cu ft subtracting for the wheel wells. It was my first load with a set of bed rails on. I decided to stop there to see how it drove on the 5 mile trip to the house. It drove fine, so the following weekend I came back and cut a full cord of white oak that had been dropped at the same time. 

Oh, and a headache rack is on the list. I'm not concerned about what happens while I'm driving. The wood only has about 3" of travel to build up enough momentum to break the rear window, and only the top row is going to be able to move. If the truck stops fast enough for a piece of stacked firewood to slide forward fast enough to damage the window, then I've hit something significantly bigger than me and that firewood is the least of my problems. That's true whether I'm hauling half a cord, or a full cord. I'm more concerned about a piece taking a bad bounce when I throw it into the truck. That happens from time to time, and I don't like holding my breath when it does. 

On my truck, a cord of green wood is about as far as I ever want to go. Like I originally said its real close to what my rear end is rated for. Maybe a little over, maybe a little under. Just depends on the type of wood, and the actual moisture content. However, a cord of seasoned wood is well under what I am rated for. 

For those complaining about deisels, I wouldn't buy a new one either. Way too much $$, but that also goes for new trucks in general. Looks like next years base line F150 has a sticker of $38K. No way I'd spend that on a truck, and no way I'd take a shiny new $38K vehicle off the highway. My old truck cost me $4K, and had 170K on it when I got it in '09. I've put 30K on it, and it's getting about 2 mpg better milage than my '94 F150 I6 did at that milage. That off sets the extra fuel cost to make the cost of driving them equal. I need to start working on getting and filtering some WMO in order to cut my fuel bill.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't know if I'd want to try a full cord on my F250 w/o adding another set of leafsprings. Even at that, the thought of it sounds unsafe.


----------



## chucker (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 220745
this old beast might have an 1/8th cord on it more or less?? what do you all guess it is in amount of volume equal to a stacked cord(4'x4'x8') or 24'x4'x16" ????


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 30, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Don't know if I'd want to try a full cord on my F250 w/o adding another set of leafsprings. Even at that, the thought of it sounds unsafe.



===

The picture of my rig in Post #154 is a 97 PS 7.3, F250 HD, loaded it weighed 10240 the truck weights 6600+/-, as pictured trk & trl weighed 15700 lbs. The trk does have overloads on it and in that picture is hooked up to the trl with an equalizing hitch...handles it fine, trl does have brakes...


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 30, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Yes your correct...but he truly believes in this thread that no one can get a cord of wood into anything less than a 3/4 ton 73-87 chevy truck. Eventhough the wood he has in his truck is probably well seasoned cottonwood, but ohh well.



Wow bcorradi, even when I agree with you and find a pic of a Ford with a full cord of wood on it you are still not happy. Yeah no one can get a cord of wood on anything other than a 3/4 ton 73-87 pickup, oh except if you would actually read what people put on here you would see that first my trailer and truck are half tons. Picture with trailer is short of cord and half of wood (Elm to be exact). I already said there was a pic of a dodge with close to a cord of wood...oh and the pic of the Ford with a cord of wood I provided...hmm. Stop whining because your ice cream is cold, I already agreed with you. Here is more proof of a Ford F-150 hauling a full cord of wood plus a little. 
[video=youtube_share;ENtmpNCW17g]http://youtu.be/ENtmpNCW17g[/video]
Never mind that the frame, box and everything else was a total loss...ha ha ha:msp_tongue:
[video=youtube_share;TKMQjm7i2Jw]http://youtu.be/TKMQjm7i2Jw[/video]
Enough said, sorry couldn't help my little self. Figured if I was wrong agreeing I might as well go back to disagreeing lol.

Big_Al no you do not need it a full 4ft high, just level with the cab of the truck which is less than 4ft. If you took 67 inches x 8ft=44.7 cubic feet. Now if you took that times 3 ft high (roughly usual cab height) you get 134.1 cubic feet. Now when you subtract the wheel wells about 1'x11"x2'=1.84x2=3.68 cubic feet of loss so 134.1-3.68=130.32 cubic feet give or take. A full cord being 128 cubic feet you may be a little over or under, which is why I always throw extra in to make dang sure I give a full cord and then some.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 30, 2012)

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> The picture of my rig in Post #154 is a 97 PS 7.3, F250 HD, loaded it weighed 10240 the truck weights 6600+/-, as pictured trk & trl weighed 15700 lbs. The trk does have overloads on it and in that picture is hooked up to the trl with an equalizing hitch...handles it fine, trl does have brakes...



Sorry I couldn't remember and couldn't make out the badge. I suffer from CRS and sometimers disease. Score one for the F-250's


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 30, 2012)

Is the F-150 guy the same one that did this to a Jetta?
View attachment 220778


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 30, 2012)

4seasons said:


> Is the F-150 guy the same one that did this to a Jetta?
> View attachment 220778



Hey your off topic...topic police issue this man a warning...lol. Nice load of lumber too bad it wasn't a pinto:msp_w00tr better yet a Taurus. I hated working on them.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

Ex - keep pushing your chevy propaganda. Like I said you and I both know that I can get a cord of wood in that 78' f150.

You may want to view this link to see what the real weight values are between seasoned and unseasoned wood for various species. Your basing everything off quantity not weight. Would a person that had a full cord of seasoned poplar in their truck be more impressive than a guy that had 3/4 of a cord of green white oak?


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 30, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Hey your off topic...topic police issue this man a warning...lol. Nice load of lumber too bad it wasn't a pinto:msp_w00tr better yet a Taurus. I hated working on them.



I'm just a little off topic, but not way off. I checked snopes on that pic of the VW. That car at least made it out of the Home Depot parking lot with over 3000 lbs loaded on and in it. A cord of wood would weigh in somewhere close to that weight. So if a Jetta can haul that much weight then wouldn't a F-250 do a whole lot better? :hmm3grin2orange:

http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html
7750 lbs for a cord of fresh cut locust. That would be why my Jeep didn't like pulling that load home on my trailer!!!!


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 30, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ex - keep pushing your chevy propaganda. Like I said you and I both know that I can get a cord of wood in that 78' f150.
> 
> You may want to view this link to see what the real weight values are between seasoned and unseasoned wood for various species. Your basing everything off quantity not weight. Would a person that had a full cord of seasoned poplar in their truck be more impressive than a guy that had 3/4 of a cord of green white oak?



Ok confused I prove you are right that a F-150 can haul a cord of wood yet you are still not satisfied. So whats it going to take to make you happy? Oh and you may want to use a wood that is on your provided chart to compare loads instead of one that is not listed. Cord of dry elm on your chart is 3150-2450 so lets say 2800 per cord. I had cord and half on trailer (which I do the same with the truck if I don't take the trailer). So 1.5x2800=4200lbs on a stock half ton not bad. Which means I was close to a full cord of green white oak on it in weight (4890lbs white oak green). So how do we make you happy? I agree your not happy, I disagree your not happy, do I need to straddle the fence? Cheer for both sides? What is it going to take. Oh and no propaganda just facts. 

4seasons just having fun...I won't tell anyone what you did to your jetta at home depot..lol


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Ok confused I prove you are right that a F-150 can haul a cord of wood yet you are still not satisfied. So whats it going to take to make you happy? Oh and you may want to use a wood that is on your provided chart to compare loads instead of one that is not listed. Cord of dry elm on your chart is 3150-2450 so lets say 2800 per cord. I had cord and half on trailer (which I do the same with the truck if I don't take the trailer). So 1.5x2800=4200lbs on a stock half ton not bad. Which means I was close to a full cord of green white oak on it in weight (4890lbs white oak green). So how do we make you happy? I agree your not happy, I disagree your not happy, do I need to straddle the fence? Cheer for both sides? What is it going to take. Oh and no propaganda just facts.
> 
> 4seasons just having fun...I won't tell anyone what you did to your jetta at home depot..lol



Ok mine was green birch which is 4630 to 5960 per cord. So we'll just call it 5295# per cord . Say if my picture we call it .8 cords of wood...wouldn't that come out to 4236# on a 1/2 ton also?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Hey your off topic...topic police issue this man a warning...lol. Nice load of lumber too bad it wasn't a pinto:msp_w00tr better yet a Taurus. I hated working on them.



Just worked on one of my tauruses a couple of weeks ago and changed the waterpump, cam sensor, crank sensor, timing belt, plug well seals, timing belt tensioner, plugs, etc. I didn't find it that hard to work on. 
View attachment 220787


View attachment 220788


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess I should have been more specific, doing major work, not routine work is a pain compared to most other cars including other Fords. How many times you pull a ford Taurus tranny out? Anyway you just proved my point that you can't be happy no matter what anyone says your going to argue it. You further proved my point that 99% of Ford truck guys are the same. My Ford truck can do that but I'm not going to prove it. Mine will out-haul yours but I'm not going to prove it. Almost every one I meet is the same. Lot's of hot air without any intention of backing up their claims. Even if I was across the street you would say yeah mine can do that but I don't need to prove it. Guess its just too hard to get the Fords off the porch and into the yard to play. Maybe when they grow up some...maybe.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> Guess it just depends on what kind of truck you are driving. If its a chevy/gmc no problem do it all the time. However if its a ford (ford knew they had a problem they circled it), I would not expect to haul too much. Half ton figure say as a toy taco, 3/4 ton same as s-10 chevy (maybe a little less on the ford), one ton you might get a full cord on a ford, maybe. Dodge don't plan on hauling anything unless you enjoy putting the weak sheet metal back together, the box will not handle it. Flat bed would be better, however you will be replacing parts in short order, rear end, u-joints, driveshafts, etc. Oh forgot to mention your going to need a kidney belt if your driving a dodge, worse ride than a lumber wagon. If you have a half ton chevy full cord no problem do it all the time, just need a good reliable rack.




LOL your the one that started off in this thread saying yours can do it no problem and noted that the other manufacturers couldn't do what your truck can.

Throughout this thread you have been spewing negativity against the other manufacturers except the one that you so happen to like.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> How many times you pull a ford Taurus tranny out?.


It has about 220k on it and I've changed the clutch two times in it.


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 30, 2012)

I have owned every brand of American full size pickup except a cornbinder. I liked all of them and they all did what was asked of them. I prefer the older trucks, 73-87 chev, 75-79 Ford etc. My only issue with old chev was the shift linkage on the 3 on the tree, old dodges had saggy doors. I always had/have 3/4 tons trucks, I have not noticed any difference in load capacity or performance in day to day driving. All of them could handle a cord of wood. I'm not sure what it proves to have pics of your trucks/trailers stacked to the gills with wood, doesn't show its safe, or capable of moving the load down the road or up a hill. I have a hd half ton trailer made from a chev pu bed and it gets tippy with more than about 3l4 of a cord on it. 
Almost all the 6.2 diesels are still on the road? I looked for one for a couple months and couldn't find one, even one not for sale. Started watching the local govt auction sites for an old 1028. No luck yet. Seems like most of the older chev went to the cash for clunker program. Now they are getting hard to find and the 70's fords in good shape are getting spendy.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 30, 2012)

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> The picture of my rig in Post #154 is a 97 PS 7.3, F250 HD, loaded it weighed 10240 the truck weights 6600+/-, as pictured trk & trl weighed 15700 lbs. The trk does have overloads on it and in that picture is hooked up to the trl with an equalizing hitch...handles it fine, trl does have brakes...



Yeah, those overloads are working for sure. But over 2 1/2 ton riding on the bed like that is not safe to me. 3/4 Cord or there about, and I'm haulin'.


----------



## Sal C (Jan 31, 2012)

Big_Al said:


> Almost all the 6.2 diesels are still on the road? I looked for one for a couple months and couldn't find one, even one not for sale. Started watching the local govt auction sites for an old 1028. No luck yet. Seems like most of the older chev went to the cash for clunker program. Now they are getting hard to find and the 70's fords in good shape are getting spendy.



Lies!! Everyone knows that the last 6.2 Detroit was trapped and shot in 2006. lol.



70s era Fords are still cheap and rust free on the west coast. I hear that there may even be a few mavorick 6.2s out that way.

But be warned, those 6.2s will split there blocks and throw bits of hot flaming death at you unless you tame them through heavy surgary.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Mar 12, 2012)

Ductape said:


> With side boards, I don't think he'd have a problem getting a full cord in it. As far as 3/4, or any other truck goes..... it probably can haul more than 3/4s of a ton legally and safely. As an example, on the door jamb sticker on my 97 SRW F-350 , it will haul approximately 10,900 lbs (assuming you can load the axles properly). Since it weighs about 7,000 empty, it will haul nearly two tons. Not bad for a 'one ton'. Of course, your mileage may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ve read that tonnage ratting of vehicles is an old fashion term(30's 40's), dating back to when trucks actually were rated for 3/4 , 1 ton ... but todays trucks can haul alot more then 1/2 ton ect....


----------



## GrizzyDan (Mar 16, 2012)

This really is a heated subject, and gets much worse when people start bashing any of the big 3. (most) of those who are into firewood will do anything they can to stretch their gas, especially in todays economy. I own an 85 HD f250 6.9 4 speed with 1 ton running gear and E rated tires and have no issues filling the bed with mixed species poles, the tailgate down, and cab height. I have no issues slowing down either--yet I don't speed when hauling, and gear down in a pinch. Even so my brakes are more than up to the task as I usually have a trailer in tow (usually a pickup bed with sides and no brakes)

I often dream of finding a dana 70 front axle, double stacking all leaf springs, flat-bedding, and adding dual wheels out back and adding air bags for overkill, yet for now it does the job.

I know others that boast putting 1-1/2 cords in the back of their 1/2 tons, and I've seen an 89 toyota 2wd pickup repeatedly loaded with 3k lbs of gravel, and I have recycled scrap that has squatted my truck more than a cord of dry fir (still not bottoming the suspension at 3700 lbs) 

Yet a cord of dry oak weighs inbetween 3000+ for dry black oak and 5000 lbs for dry live oak, and wet live oak can weigh in at 8k lbs. I personally wouldn't load my truck up with a cord of dry live oak, yet others might be willing to make the trip to gain some $$$. There are also other factors to consider, I live in the mountains, on a 2 mile dirt road with 17 or so 2' water-bars, the roads here are windy with steep ascents and descents. I likely wouldn't think twice if I lived in town and only had to drive half a mile to deliver a cord of oak. I likely would do it here if I had overloads on my truck.

Here is a cord weight calculator for different species. Firewood

Keep a tape measure and a calculator handy when he does show up. Remember that a cord is 128 cubic feet of wood stacked, and 180 cf loose. No pickup truck bed except a stepside is going to be a perfect 4' wide, so don't expect the stack to be 4' tall unless the bed is less than 8' long. Use your judgement, and don't be afraid to refuse the load. While he might not be happy about it, he may think twice about shorting people the next time. (A wasted trip in gas really does hurt the wallet) 

On a side note, I personally will deliver 1-1/5 to 1-1/4 cords for the 1 cord price. Most people appreciate this and call me back the next year, or when they have enough cash for another load. There are many swindlers out there, and there are a lot of people who are just looking for a way to survive these hard times. Looking for the cheapest deal will usually put you face to face with the former. Find someone that does you right, then stay with them. 

Just my .02


----------



## mikereynolds (Mar 17, 2012)

*That's a heavy load*

I can haul a full cord of green Oak in my 3/4 ton and do often but I had to make custom leaf springs, seriously strong steel sides, reinforced bed, 1-ton dually conversion with EBC brakes and an exhaust brake and it's still a LOT of weight to haul in the bed. A good quality dump trailer is much easier.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 18, 2012)

it's really hard to imagine you guys getting full cords into F250's and similar. My truck is a toyota dyna, it's a 7tonne truck (15,400lbsGVM) and weights 3700 kgs (8,140lbs) empty for a 3,300kg payload (7,260lbs). It's running a 327 chev and geared low for around town driving. I haven't used 1st gear in the last 6 months, and it only does about 45-50 on the freeway top speed. The breaks are heavy duty and fully up to the task as you'd expect. The bin on the back is 10m3 or 353cubic feet. You can't overstack it because it's all metal sides, roof and doors at the back. That's less than 3 cords. I've had it stacked absolutely to the gills with tight stacked green oak (cut that day) and I'm not ashamed to say my jaw dropped when I saw my weight on the loadscale. 10,600kg or 23,320lbs. Nearly 8,000lbs over my GVM. I went back and unloaded. I can't see any F250 taking a genuine cord. Especially if it's hardwood and not fully seasoned.

Shaun


----------



## cantoo (Mar 18, 2012)

I hauled full dry cords in my old chev diesel 1 ton. Homemade steel flatbed, I made plywood sides for it. Sides were 4' high x 6'2" wide and 8' long. The guy I bought my split wood from always stacked every cord and we threw it onto the truck. The wood was about 3' high with a slight mound in the middle when we were done. Wood was cut at 16" and he stacked 3 piles this way. I did this for 4 years until one day I was hauling wood from a neighbours bush and heard this nasty noise as I drove thru a deep pothole. The frame had broke just behind the cab. Just because you can haul it doesn't mean you should. Keep in mind the truck was pretty old and had already earned it's keep. I now haul with a 3/4 ton dodge with the same size flatbed on it, airbags on the back and I stay away from deep potholes.


----------



## CRThomas (Mar 19, 2012)

*Hauling wood*

Where I live lot of firewood haulers and a lot of bragging on how much they can haul. The frames are been down in the middle and they tell me it fuel prices that they have to do that. Up the cafe they set and brag about how much they can haul. A half ton pickup was not built to haul 5000 to 6000 lbs. but why miss treat a perfectly good piece of equipment to prove you can haul more than the other guy. I love my equipment and do not over load it. Maybe I am missing something here is I am point me in the right direction. I have a GMC 4500 gross 20000 my GMC 6500 gross 28000. That's all I haul if I need to haul more I hook my trail up it is 15000 gross. My little nissan I put about 1000 lb is all. I do bundled firewood year round when I caught up on firewood I scrap my equipment looks as good to day as the day I bought it and it going to stay that way. Later sorry if I hurt somebody's feelings but that's the way I am. I can afford to take care of my equipment but I can not afford to pay $70.000.00 to $80.000.00 for new equipment. Later


----------



## GrizzyDan (Mar 19, 2012)

You guys aren't the first, and won't be the last to misunderstand the subject. This is a thread about the dime-a-dozen f250. If we all had 7 ton trucks, or gmc 6500's it would be a totally different story. I could go on about how my m35 is rated for 10k payload IN the bed! but I won't .. We don't have 80 GRAND to throw at a vehicle in the first place. I paid 2k for my f250 and it's paid for itself several dozen times over in the last year alone. It's not the rich guys who are concerned about gas and therefore overload their trucks, it's the small guy who is saving up for that trailer that will make profits better by hauling 2 cords instead of the one they can squeek on their truck, or the guy that is just making enough to keep his family afloat. (not thinking about the fact that he's in real trouble if the truck breaks) The thread isn't based on the concept "Should" because we all know we shouldn't.. The question at hand is "Could" and by all means yes you can--yet it may just be the trip that is the final straw. The sad part is the guy is driving a ticking time bomb for half wages.


----------



## CRThomas (Mar 19, 2012)

*GrizzyDan*



GrizzyDan said:


> You guys aren't the first, and won't be the last to misunderstand the subject. This is a thread about the dime-a-dozen f250. If we all had 7 ton trucks, or gmc 6500's it would be a totally different story. I could go on about how my m35 is rated for 10k payload IN the bed! but I won't .. We don't have 80 GRAND to throw at a vehicle in the first place. I paid 2k for my f250 and it's paid for itself several dozen times over in the last year alone. It's not the rich guys who are concerned about gas and therefore overload their trucks, it's the small guy who is saving up for that trailer that will make profits better by hauling 2 cords instead of the one they can squeek on their truck, or the guy that is just making enough to keep his family afloat. (not thinking about the fact that he's in real trouble if the truck breaks) The thread isn't based on the concept "Should" because we all know we shouldn't.. The question at hand is "Could" and by all means yes you can--yet it may just be the trip that is the final straw. The sad part is the guy is driving a ticking time bomb for half wages.


I have firewood business and are very successful at it. I did the old pickup load nd it didn't work for me because no future in a business that makes $8000.00 a year. I look around at different firewood sellers. I told myself this was not the way to run a business. I got rid of the junk pickups jumped in head over heals now we own every thing. Quit selling bulk and went a different way. Now I buy wood from the other firewood venders for $30.00 a rank and sell it for $500.00 to $600.00 rank with less work no broke equipment. I burn firewood in two fireplaces. I use to buy firewood from a young man I went to pick up the load. A copperhead just missed getting him. My wife was with me and she said they need help get him started in the right way to do firewood. I did and now he drives a new truck and his wife a new car and they just bought a new double wide. I told him what I learned the hard way. Sorry but I am proud of the young man. He was killing him self for $50.00 a load. Later


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 19, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> I have firewood business and are very successful at it. I did the old pickup load nd it didn't work for me because no future in a business that makes $8000.00 a year. I look around at different firewood sellers. I told myself this was not the way to run a business. I got rid of the junk pickups jumped in head over heals now we own every thing. Quit selling bulk and went a different way. Now I buy wood from the other firewood venders for $30.00 a rank and sell it for $500.00 to $600.00 rank with less work no broke equipment. I burn firewood in two fireplaces. I use to buy firewood from a young man I went to pick up the load. A copperhead just missed getting him. My wife was with me and she said they need help get him started in the right way to do firewood. I did and now he drives a new truck and his wife a new car and they just bought a new double wide. I told him what I learned the hard way. Sorry but I am proud of the young man. He was killing him self for $50.00 a load. Later



first of all I've been meaning to ask, what the hell is a rank of firewood???

something to consider here as well there are two different kinds of firewood sellers the small time and the big time. the small time are the guys who only move say 20 cords tops but are more then happy with moving say 10 because its just a supplement to there normal income or something to keep out of trouble with. if I were to move 10-20 cord a year I can tell you I'm not going out and buying a 2 ton truck or bigger... now if I am selling a lot of wood yes I am going to start stepping up in size and obviously is a must if your selling a lot of wood but if your broke have a source for wood and have a f150/250/350 sitting in the driveway YES YOU CAN FIT 1 CORD OF WOOD IN THE BACK AND DELIVER IT!!! 

its just like the how big of a saw do I need to cut down this 40" tree, yes a 40" bar will make life easier but I could do it with a 12" homelite if it can down to it but once again yes it can be done...


----------



## GrizzyDan (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing the little guy.. Heck, right now I am the little guy. I'm a displaced Carpenter who went to school for Welding and can't find work in either, so now I'm recycling cars and buying, finding, bartering for straight steel to build the tools I need to make firewood processing faster. I haul a cord at a time with my f250 and a pickup trailer, half cord in each. I cannot yet afford to get my m35 on the road, nor buy a dump trailer. I have people holding onto items for me once I can afford them, one being a large PUD pole truck which I plan to use for log loading. My neighbor works for a logging company and has me working toward getting set up to follow logging crews around and have access to an unlimited amount of wood unfit for milling. I own 40 acres of timber and I am using this to get my business rolling. My bare minimum plans this year is to process 100 cords. My processor is not yet built, but as I see it, I can fall, skid, buck, and split 2 cords a day 5-6 days a week with my tractor and splitter. It may be a long shot, but it's all I have right now when every job turns me down and scrap cars are getting harder and harder to find.

Prices of firewood over here is roughly 170 per cord of pine/fir, fir being the better seller, and oak/madrone sells anywhere from 200-350 depending on the time of year. There is money to be made if one can cinch his belt tight and gather like a squirrel on steroids. Someday I'll be able to afford to finish my processor and multiply my capabilities, yet this is the only place I can see starting from. 

I don't have the money to invest in playing the middle man as of now, and nowhere around here can I buy a rank for 30 bux.. and selling it for that much requires driving 700 miles to LA, and to make it worth the gas I would have to have a semi truck/trailer.

My profits will be much more than $50 a load, my worry is that I'll go broke waiting for wood to season. I already have plans for a kiln in the works.. yet any time I put in the garage is cordage not being put on the ground.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Mar 19, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> first of all I've been meaning to ask, what the hell is a rank of firewood???
> 
> something to consider here as well there are two different kinds of firewood sellers the small time and the big time. the small time are the guys who only move say 20 cords tops but are more then happy with moving say 10 because its just a supplement to there normal income or something to keep out of trouble with. if I were to move 10-20 cord a year I can tell you I'm not going out and buying a 2 ton truck or bigger... now if I am selling a lot of wood yes I am going to start stepping up in size and obviously is a must if your selling a lot of wood but if your broke have a source for wood and have a f150/250/350 sitting in the driveway YES YOU CAN FIT 1 CORD OF WOOD IN THE BACK AND DELIVER IT!!!
> 
> its just like the how big of a saw do I need to cut down this 40" tree, yes a 40" bar will make life easier but I could do it with a 12" homelite if it can down to it but once again yes it can be done...



Exactly. Well said . But I am still not going to put a cord on my F150. I'll make two trips because I don't have to go far .


----------



## CRThomas (Mar 20, 2012)

*What is a rank*

A rank is what we use in my area it is 8 ft x 4 ft x 16 inchs most people in the city don't have space for a cord. So bulk firewood sellers sell a pickup truck full is about a third of a cord. The other half buy a half rank which is 4 ft x 4 ft x 16 inchs. I only sell bundled firewood $ 7.00 a bundle delivered mini. 10 bundles. Later


----------



## CRThomas (Mar 20, 2012)

*Answer back*

My reasoning is my wife ask me why do these firewood people not want do do any better I said they proble don't have the Money or some reason. Then she reminded me when we eat pop corn for supper because that's all we had. The car didn't have a air that worked and not money to fix it. I got people in my area that's been doing it for 30 years the same way never try to improve. If I tried there way I would be back eating pop corn agin. I proble give more wood away than I sell. I just push several truck loads of wood chunks in a hole for fill. I have had nobody even come by to look at it. Sorry one fellow come by and wanted to know if I would haul him couple truck loads to his house he lived 34 miles a way I was to do this for free. Yes if you are going to do a lot of firewood a 20 foot ship container with a stove welded on the back you can dry green wood in a short time nd use your splitter waste for fuel it works because I do it and it works. I can two cords of Ash every 48 hours. I get a lot of Maple I can't sell it so it goes over the hill as fill. Lot of Poplar. Fill also . Oak I split and stack in a pile if some wants to buy it and load it there sell $20.00 a load. I have already made my money removing the tree. Some times on my way back from the scrap yard I buy a load of coal it will make the back of that kiln turn red. I am not a hard rock person I have trouble under standing a lot of people. I don't know of the times firewood people ask on here how big is a cord of wood. There is a fellow sell a cord of wood at a gas station. I stop by and measured it 3 ft x 4 ft x 20 inchs. Got to go later


----------



## GrizzyDan (Mar 20, 2012)

I totally spaced the packaged market. It's true that you can double or triple your profit per cord, and I can see how there would be a market here for that with all the tourism for camping in my area with the dozens of resorts, marinas, camping areas, and small stores, one could have at least 10 bags out to each and every one of them. There used to be a local kindling wholesaler, yet i havn't seen packaged wood at the local stores for years. This might be my queue, and give me something to do on days that I want to relax.

I've researched a lot on packaged wood, I've watched every video on youtube that has to do with processing, and almost everything to do with firewood. I know I'm not even on the subject of this thread, yet I'll search more through these forums and plan a viable approach.

I have a couple of big tanks, 500 gallon+ thick wall no idea what they were used for but I'm sure it wasn't for fuel, one is 4' dia and 5-6' long I plan to use for my kiln, build a shed out of roofing material and iron and install this tank most of the way in there, fed from the outside, with a 2nd tank to route the exhaust fumes to maximize heat.. big fans to move the hot air, and drainage for the moisture.. this unit should hold half a cord at a time and burn for several days. If I can just get the temp up to 220 degrees consistantly according to information online it should take 2-3 days to have seasoned wood. 

And yes, all the wood that is unfit for sale will be used to cure what is.. 

Next thing I need is one of those superpilke limb and top wood processors to efficiently make use of the slash I am piling up and burning.. wasted btu's


----------



## CRThomas (Mar 20, 2012)

*To Grizzlydan*



GrizzyDan said:


> I totally spaced the packaged market. It's true that you can double or triple your profit per cord, and I can see how there would be a market here for that with all the tourism for camping in my area with the dozens of resorts, marinas, camping areas, and small stores, one could have at least 10 bags out to each and every one of them. There used to be a local kindling wholesaler, yet i havn't seen packaged wood at the local stores for years. This might be my queue, and give me something to do on days that I want to relax.
> 
> I've researched a lot on packaged wood, I've watched every video on youtube that has to do with processing, and almost everything to do with firewood. I know I'm not even on the subject of this thread, yet I'll search more through these forums and plan a viable approach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockland Farm (Mar 20, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> A rank is what we use in my area it is 8 ft x 4 ft x 16 inchs most people in the city don't have space for a cord. So bulk firewood sellers sell a pickup truck full is about a third of a cord. The other half buy a half rank which is 4 ft x 4 ft x 16 inchs. I only sell bundled firewood $ 7.00 a bundle delivered mini. 10 bundles. Later



So I guess a rank is a third of a cord !


----------



## GrizzyDan (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, a rank would be a facecord. We don't have ash over here, most bundles look like fir or pine with maybe a stick of oak. Many people like to have a crackling fire, adds to the ambiance. Most people that live up here either have someone to get firewood for them, or they aren't willing to pay anything for it, or they run propane so they don't have to deal with it. I deal mostly with those in the city and those who are new to the area. I'm never going to give up bulk, it keeps me fit, and seeing as how it's 20+ miles to one town, and 35+ to the city, I won't go anywhere for less than $100. I'll give bundles a shot this year, but I can't see it doing me any good unless I can get my foot in the door with the resorts, and perhaps send retired father down to the highway to catch the tourists as they drive over the mountain. I've read a few of the discussions on here about this topic. One guy boasts 45 bundle sales off the back of his pickup as his best day. That sounds better than driving around to every store for wholesale prices and 5 bundles each..


----------



## fields_mj (Mar 21, 2012)

imagineero said:


> it's really hard to imagine you guys getting full cords into F250's and similar. My truck is a toyota dyna, it's a 7tonne truck (15,400lbsGVM) and weights 3700 kgs (8,140lbs) empty for a 3,300kg payload (7,260lbs). It's running a 327 chev and geared low for around town driving. I haven't used 1st gear in the last 6 months, and it only does about 45-50 on the freeway top speed. The breaks are heavy duty and fully up to the task as you'd expect. The bin on the back is 10m3 or 353cubic feet. You can't overstack it because it's all metal sides, roof and doors at the back. That's less than 3 cords. I've had it stacked absolutely to the gills with tight stacked green oak (cut that day) and I'm not ashamed to say my jaw dropped when I saw my weight on the loadscale. 10,600kg or 23,320lbs. Nearly 8,000lbs over my GVM. I went back and unloaded. I can't see any F250 taking a genuine cord. Especially if it's hardwood and not fully seasoned.
> 
> Shaun




My truck weighs approx 7K empty. The pics that I posted early on in this thread are of a load of white oak that was freshly cut from tops that were dropped in late July and early Augest of last year, so they were plenty green. I don't sell firewood. If I did, I would own different equipment. I only heat my own house with it, so my truck is sufficient. A load of green hardwood is a pretty heavy load for it, and I wouldn't want to go any heavier than that. For me it's not about the cost of the equipment, it's about being able to get the equipment back to the wood, and being able to make the most of the days that I get to go out and cut (instead of working on the house, yard, vehicles, or just taking care of the kids).
I can only afford one vehicle for me, so it has to haul my firewood, haul the deer that I harvest, get me too and from work, and get the kids home from the baby sitters. As a perk, it's nice that it can haul a travel trailer if we can ever afford a good used one. I gave $4K for the truck in '09 after returning from a 6 week layoff because my old half ton wasn't going to make it through the winter. I've since put about $2K into repairs including all new bearings, seals, and gears in both the front and rear end. I've put over 30K on the clock, and plan on getting another 150~200K out of it. In my book that's money well spent.


----------



## CRThomas (Mar 21, 2012)

*Answer to*



GrizzyDan said:


> Yeah, a rank would be a facecord. We don't have ash over here, most bundles look like fir or pine with maybe a stick of oak. Many people like to have a crackling fire, adds to the ambiance. Most people that live up here either have someone to get firewood for them, or they aren't willing to pay anything for it, or they run propane so they don't have to deal with it. I deal mostly with those in the city and those who are new to the area. I'm never going to give up bulk, it keeps me fit, and seeing as how it's 20+ miles to one town, and 35+ to the city, I won't go anywhere for less than $100. I'll give bundles a shot this year, but I can't see it doing me any good unless I can get my foot in the door with the resorts, and perhaps send retired father down to the highway to catch the tourists as they drive over the mountain. I've read a few of the discussions on here about this topic. One guy boasts 45 bundle sales off the back of his pickup as his best day. That sounds better than driving around to every store for wholesale prices and 5 bundles each..


i went to one camp ground with 400 bundles sold 340 in one day at $5.00 a piece. I have those days every once in a while. Last August camp ground call you got any bundled firewood yes I do he said he needed a100 bundles at $5.00 a piece. Some days I don't sell any later


----------

